# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Žena od pomorca

## simba

Zanima me ima li među vama žena pomoraca.Naime,moj muž je pomorac,uskoro će na brod a ja ostajem sama sa dvoje djece od 2 ipo godine i 2 mjeseca.Dobro,ne baš sama.Ako vas ima htjela bih da razmijenimo iskustva u svezi takvog načina života,svega dobroga što taj život donosi(a dobar je samo radi jedne stvari) i svega lošega.Onaj dan kada on odlazi na brod ja polako umirem,treba mi otprilike tjedan da dođem k sebi.Nakon mjesec dana već je drukčije.Kasnije nije toliko bitno ostaje li on 4 ili 5 ili 6 mjeseci na brodu.Mislim,nije svejedno ali u usporedbi sa onim prvim danima to je puno lakše.Život uđe u rutinu.

----------


## klia

Potpuno te razumijem, moj ti muz isto često poslovno putuje i to su dani teške kome za mene. Nikako se s time ne mogu pomiriti. No zato je tu forum i obilje zadovoljstva u druženju s ovim krasnim curkama koje ti često podignu moral i uljepšaju dane samovanja!

----------


## dorena

ja sam jedna zena pomorca, i sama sam sa dvoje djece (mali je skoro 6 god., a mala 16 mjeseci). snebivam se na komentare zena pomoraca koje kazu "naviknes se s vremenom". mislim da se nikada necu moci naviknuti. meni je koma prvih 10-ak dana kada ode, treba mi vremena da se izorganiziram sama s djecom (kao da mi nije dovoljno grozno samo to sto ide...), a onda kada se vrati treba nam 10-ak dana da se priviknemo jedni na druge...ma sta da ti kazem, znas i sama   :Crying or Very sad:  . inace zivimo u istoj kuci s njegovima, dosta mi pomognu i super su ljudi, ali ja izbjegavam to da mi cuvaju djecu (sveki mi je u "valunge" krizi), jako su svi nervozni i ne zelim da to djeca puno osjete. cuvaju ih samo kad mi je to prijeko potrebno. a i moje metode odgoja su puuuuno drugacije od njihovih tako da sam u biti "samohrana majka"- sama s njima po cijele dane. sva sreca da ne radim, inace ne znam kako bi to funkcioniralo (ja se raspisala......  :Laughing:  )
sto je dobro, a sto lose u takvom zivotu...  :Confused:   :Idea:  
dobro je to sto napokon sredjujemo stan koji bi bilo nemoguce srediti da radi na kopnu, i sto nismo kronicno bez novaca. bio je dugo na "jadroliniji", imao je placu za djeparac (tako to volim nazvati) pa smo vidjeli da to nema smisla. sada je na stranoj firmi, dosta dobro zaradjuje i ima smjenu 2-2 (2 mj. doma, 2 na brodu). sto i nije toliko previse kao kad je bio na nasoj firmi (znao je i po 9 mjeseci biti na brodu) planiramo srediti stan, nesto ustedjeti, i gotovo sa brodom!!! i ne mogu docekati taj dan! a lose je to sto nas to prokleto more razdvaja,nekad mi ga je zao sto nije s djecom, sto ne vidi kako rastu...  :Sad:  ujedno je to i najgore sto takav odvojen zivot donosi   :Sad:   nije bio dorianu na svim rodjendanima, nije bio tu kad su djeca prohodala, kada im je izbio prvi zubic... sve je propustio. i naravno, imam osjecaj da nam je vrijeme ukradeno. toliko smo dugo skupa, a ustvari nismo zajedno...

----------


## flower

moj tata je bio pomrac, mama nije izdrzala negdje oko mojeg drugog rodjendana ultimativno je trazila iskrcaj - bilo joj je jako tesko biti sama s djetetom koje je tada imalo neke posebne potrebe.
to nije posao s 7 kora, nazalost to je zivot s 7 kora  :Sad:

----------


## nuna

MM nije pomorac , ali je sportas . (Nazalost , nije nogometas :wink: )I ne vidjamo se cesto . Kad sam bila trudna s 1. djetetom , otisao je 2 1/2 mj prije poroda , vratio se 2 1/2 poslije , bio sedmicu dana , otisao ponovno  na 20 dana i tako stalno. 
Kad radi doma , onda stalno mora biti na terenu po okolici . Pa si jos nadje i koji extra poslic ( zbog love  :Rolling Eyes:  ).Nemam svekrvu , mama mi (uglavnom) zivi u drugom mjestu. I tako sam uglavnom sama. I je , tesko je, ali znala sam sto me ceka . Meni bas i ne smeta toliko , ali djeca... Morat cemo nesto promijeniti u zivotima !!!
Vama , zene pomoraca , cestitam na hrabrosti! Razumijem vas u cijelosti.

----------


## klia

Nuna, je li možda šahist ko moj?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nuna

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: ( Da bar je , ne bi morao trenirat 2 x dnevno.) Predlozit cu mu promjenu sporta! Ako nece sah , moze i na kuglanje.Spasila bih se da se pocne zanimati za grncastvo, ali to nije sport....A da ga posaljem na brod ?Onda cu moc kukat ravnopravno s drugim curama s teme!Eto , sad ste mi dale mislit...

----------


## klia

A ja se ponadala da smo supatnice!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Ovaj isto trenira - ali satima za kompjutorom! :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sanja

MM nije pomorac, ali dosta putuje poslovno i ja sam u bedu svaki put i prije i za vrijeme njegovog putovanja.   :Sad:   Ali, kad dodje...  

Vama, ciji su muzevi pomorci, se divim! Mislim da bih ja umrla od brige...

----------


## reja

Evo moj dragi je u proslu subotu otisao na brod.
Istina da su prvi dani kad ode najtuzniji, ja se zato obicno dobro zatrpam poslom pa mi to nekako lakse prode. (to je onaj tipicni zenski sindrom - kad nemogu pocistiti nered u glavi pocistim sve ostalo - i to je nesto.)
Sta da ti kazem sta neznas i sama?
Svi mi koji smo u toj kozi uvijek se nadamo da ce danas - sutra biti lakse ovdje, da ce iskrsnuti prilika, da cemo sami sebi stvoriti "nesto normalno" za raditi kod kuce, da cemo dobiti na lotu   :Smile:   pa on vise nece morati na brod, i slicno..
A u meduvremenu se plovi..
I puno je toga tuznog. Kad u rodililstu svim mamama i bebama dolaze tate a ti neznas ni dali je tvoj dobio e-mail ili brzojav ili sto li vec i uopce saznao da je otac.. Kad u zadnjem mjesecu trudnoce ides na pregled i u cekaonici je 5 trudnica sa svojih 5 muzeva a ti si dosla sa svojom mamom.. Kad svane vrazje jutro kad u 4 i 30 ode iz stana  s torbama..
Kad ti se njegova pisma ucine daleka pa te uhvati svasta..
A dobro? Dobro je sta kad tvojem djetetu nesto treba odes i kupis mu to sto mu treba. Bez puno teksta. Dobro je i to sto nemoras gristi nokte koliko se okrece brojilo zbog grijanja i kako ces to platiti.. Dobro je sta ako ne radis uzivate oboje u njegovim slobodnim danima kako god hocete.. A najbolje je kad otvoris vrata muzu kad se vrati kuci, i cim ga pogledas vidis da te jos voli i da je presretan sto je tu.

----------


## dorena

bas si reja to sve lijepo napisala...  :Crying or Very sad:   MM se treba ovih dana vratiti doma pa sam sva na iglama. dobro je i to da je otvoren ovaj topic, pa i to vrijeme bez muzeva moze proci malo lakse kad se imas nekome pojadati tko te u potpunosti razumije. 
hvala simba za topic!!!!!

----------


## Natasa30

> Dobro je sta ako ne radis uzivate oboje u njegovim slobodnim danima kako god hocete.. A najbolje je kad otvoris vrata muzu kad se vrati kuci, i cim ga pogledas vidis da te jos voli i da je presretan sto je tu.


S obzirom da ce mo i mi sada biti razdvojeni od muza i tate svaki mjesec dana po mjesec dan i mene si Reja rasplakala  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## klia

Rejo, predivan post!
Što da vam kažem nego: divim vam se kako uspijevate sve to podnijeti. Uvijek sam mislila da žene pomoraca zaista moraju biti posebne osobe: bilo da su se takve rodile ili  ih je ljubav prema mužu i obitelji takvima učinila. 
Ubr. i meni muž putuje sljedeći vikend i već sam u komi. Mrzim taj čin njegovog spremanja na put, ostajem doma sa svekijima i vjerovali ili ne, lakše bi mi bilo da ostajem sama s Matejem.  :Sad:

----------


## simba

Baš mi je drago što ste se javile sa nekim svojim iskustvima u svezi ovog mog pitanja.Danas je točno 3 tjedna da je moj dragi muž otišao na brod.Ono najgore je prošlo ali daleko od toga da neće biti tužnih trenutaka.Trenutno živim na selu(štedi se za stan,a podstanarstvo mi se čini kao bacanje novaca u vjetar) tako da je i to jedan od problema.Sama činjenica da sam na selu,za bilo što obaviti mi treba auto,uglavnom nimalo,ama baš nimalo praktično.Trenutno ne radim,na porodiljnom sam(faks imam) pa sam uglavnom doma sa mlađim djetetom dok je veće u vrtiću.Divna kuća u prirodi,sa jako malo susjeda,njegovi u blizini,svi mogući aparati u kući...ali ipak malo daleko(otprilike 40 min. do grada,što je i više nego puno.)Malo sam i izgubila vezu sa ljuduma jer mi je sve daleko.Ja to zovem svoj "zlatni kavez".Da je on tu ne bi mi toliko smetalo,ali ipak mislim da nakon izvjesnog vremena bi.Da je on tu onda o stanu ne bih mogla ni sanjati a ovako je stan sa svakim njegovim odlaskom sve bliži i bliži.A onda kada se on vrati kući onda sve odjednom ima smisao,i to veliki smisao,jer znamo da je svaka naša žrtva urodila plodom.Naposljetku,samo je jedan razlog zašto su naši muževi pomorci.Samo jedan.Dok je on na brodu,naravno da sama odgajam djecu.Nova beba je donijela novi ritam u obitelji tako da imam jako malo slobodnog vremena za sebe,kao i druge mame.Moram biti i mama i tata svojoj djeci a to zahtijeva jako puno energije i strpljenja.Mlada sam pa mogu.Da radim to bi bilo skoro nemoguće sve stići bez neke pomoći,ovako sve sama obavljam.I svaki dan otkrivam neku novu snagu u sebi,snagu koja mi ne dopušta da se prepustim jer imam ta dva mala bića koja ovise o meni.Oni su moj cjelodnevni posao.Oni su plod naše ljubavi tako da je uvijek dio mog muža tu,kraj mene.I nisam sama.Žrtva je sastavni dio života i kada se to shvati ona se vidi svjetlo i u najmračnijem danu.A ako nema ljubavi onda ništa ne vrijedi.A ja svog muža volim najviše tako da činjenica da je on pomorac nimalo ne utječe na našu ljubav.Dapače,ona je samo veća.Bio on sa mnom ili na brodu,ja ga isto volim.U ime te ljubavi i boljeg života za nas(i praktičnijeg,naravno) spremna sam na sve ono što život daje."Život ionako donosi sasvim dovoljno iskušenja koje treba prihvatiti,pustiti da prođu kroz tebe i - odrasti."Poanta ove moje priče je da sve ima svoju cijenu i da ma koliko odvojenost boli,moguće je i u njoj naći ljepotu.Ono ushićenje i neopisiva radost kada znaš da ti se muž uskoro vraća,mogu razumijeti samo žene pomoraca.To je takav osjećaj koji je jednak danu kada ste se sreli ali i jači.Tako da ja i moj muž svaki put kada se vrati sa broda,počinjemo "hodati" i upoznavati, ali i još više voljeti jedno drugo!I život ima viši smisao nego inače!

----------


## nuna

Mislila sam odgovorit jos kad je Reja zadnji put pisala , ali mi se ucinilo neumjesnim. Rasplakala me do bola.A evo sad i Simba sa svojom ljubavi i optimizmom ( doista su zene pomoraca nacinjene od drugacijeg materijala nego li mi druge ). Vec rekoh kako moj zivot nije puno ispunjeniji suprugovom nazocnoscu nego li vas. dapace , vidjamo se i manje. A zajedno smo od kad smo bili djeca. Ne mogu zamislit zivot bez njega ( probali mi i tako , ali nas je brzo proslo ).
s druge strane , cini mi se kako razumijem sto je Dorena htjela reci i ja se osjecam tako : gadno je kad ode , a kad se vrati nije puno bolje (osjecam kako se njemu zivot nstavlja , covjek je dosao doma i ocekuje kako ce sve  biti po starom ). E tad bih mu ja najradije "bacila tavu u glavu" i sve me nervira : i njegov  komoditet i razbijanje dnevne rutine u koju se uhodam s djetetom i njegova ljubav ... :Embarassed:   A istovremeno zarko zelim da me grli i ljubi i da mi prica... Mrzim ga i volim u isto vrijeme!
Jos se ne stignem navici na njegovu prisutnost ( makar cesto samo za ruckom ili nocu ) i on opet odlazi! Pitam se svaki dan 5 milijuna puta : cemu sve to?

----------


## dorena

evo, ja vam moram reci da je moj muzic napokon dosao!!!!
vec zadnja dva tjedna sam bila luda cekajuci taj dan. obratila sam paznju na to kako funkcioniramo, i evo za sada je super. ovaj put je izostala faza privikavanja, imam osjecaj kao da nije ni bio na brodu i neizmjerno mi je drago radi toga. ljubav moja najveca...
zelim i vama da se muzici sto prije vrate, i da sto rijedje idu, i da pocnemo napokon zivjeti nekim normalnim zivotom.
saljem vam puno pusa ohrabrenja i virtualnih zagrljaja! prodje i to...

----------


## M&T

Blago se svima čiji su muževi doma ili su došli s broda. I moj je pomorac i to bude 6 mjes. na brodu (uglavnom, a ispadne i više), a doma koliko uspije.... Nije mi užasno prvih par dana, užasno mi je cijeli njegov ugovor, i ne mogu živjeti od tuge. O d trenutka kad on ode ja noće ne gasim svjetlo dok spavam jer sam sa curicom potpuno sama i uvijek me strah da će se nešto loše dogoditi upravo noću i to dok ga nema.... Polako gubim živce, više nisam ista i jako mi je teško. Čujemo se često a meni koliko mi je drago toliko mi bude i teško! 
Nadam se da će jednom njegovom pomorstvu doći kraja...... i da ćemo sretno živjeti i proživljavati sve zajedno!!!!

Usput, danas nam je godišnjica braka, a on je daleko, daleko........kao i sve prethodne godišnjice.....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zvoncica

Moj je dragi danas otisao na brod. Po ne znam vise koji put. Taako sam tuzna.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   Isplakala sam kisu suza. I uvijek se nadam da ce mi slijedeci put biti lakse. Kazu zene da se naviknes. Mi smo 5 godina skupa. Koliko jos treba da se naviknem? Svaki put mi je jednako tesko. Osjecam se ko Pale sam na svijetu. Usprkos mojim dragim prijateljicama i rodbini. Meni treba ON. Tu prazninu nitko ne moze ispuniti. Vidim da ni vama nije lakse, drage moje. *Reja* je sve to predivno opisala i ja bih potpisala sve sto je rekla. *Simba* takodjer. I sve ostale.Lakse mi je kad ovo mogu podijeliti s vama koje razumijete kako mi je.  
Moj sin je imao tri mjeseca kad ga je tata prvi put vidio. Nece biti tu ni kad se rodi druga beba. O rodjendanima, godisnjicama i blagdanima da i ne pricam. Svi najvazniji dogadjaji u nasim zivotima prosli su bez tate. i lijepi i ruzni. To je tesko i boli strasno. 
Ali, nije sve tako crno. Ima jedna svijetla tocka. Da smo moj dragi i ja stalno zajedno ne znam kada bih cula ono VOLIM TE. Ovako razmjenjujemo romanticne mailove u kojima otkrivamo svoje osjecaje koje mozda nikada ne bismo izrekli "u zivo". Tako hranimo nasu ljubav. A nemamo ni priliku posvadjati se  :D .  
Najgore mi je prvih tjedan dana. Kasnije organiziram sebi zivot i ponese me kolotecina pa dani brze i lakse prolaze. Ali neka praznina je uvijek prisutna. Brojim dane ko u vojsci. Imam osjecaj da mi zivot prolazi u cekanju. Ali imam svoju malu srecicu koja mi razvedrava dane, a jedva cekam da vidim i izljubim svoju novu bebicu.  Neizmjerno volim svoja tri musketira i to me cini sretnom.
Eto, vec mi je malo lakse kad sam vam se izjadala. A jesam zapilala...  
Draga *M&T*, ne budi tako depresivna. Tocno znam kako ti je. Pokusaj naci snage, jer tvojoj curici treba vesela i jaka mama. Moramo nauciti zivjeti i kad njih nema i svima nam treba puno snage za to.
Drz'te se!

----------


## simba

Draga Zvončice,točno znam kako se osjećaš.Taj dan njegovog odlaska najradije bih prespavala i probudila se sutradan ali nisam Trnoružica i ne živimo u svijetu bajki.Proći će i taj prvi tjedan a onda i prvi mjesec.Evo meni je u ponedjeljak(15.03) već 2 mjeseca da je na brodu.Uvijek mislim da neće nikada vrijeme proći,a to misle sve žene pomoraca ali vrijeme nekako prođe ili proleti. Kako kome.To si lijepo rekla da moramo naučiti živjeti ali sretno živjeti i bez njih.Na kraju krajeva ima i gorih stvari u životu nego biti žena od pomorca!Zahvaljujem Bogu što imam muža kakvog imam i zdravu dječicu.Zato žene pomoraca,ne predajte se crnim mislima.Neoboriva je činjenica u životu da nikome nije lako.Svatko se zbog nečega jada.Netko se jada jer nema novaca a mi se jadamo jer smo trenutno bez muževa.Ipak,rijetko tko da ima sve što poželi!

----------


## Zvoncica

:Laughing:  Ne mozes i ovce i novce, je li tako Simba? Rekla sam ja svome da bi ja radije malo skromnije zivila pa da smo mi skupa. Iako ne znam kako bi uopce zivjeli da on nije na brodu. Divim se ljudima koji zive od dvije place. To je stvarno umjetnost. Ipak, ja se uvijek nadam nekom cudu (a cak ne igram loto   :Laughing:  ). Potraje li ovako jos koju godinu mene ce ubiti ovi stresovi i tuga. 
Ma nek su nama oni zivi i zdravi i nek se mi volimo, pa ce sve biti dobro!

----------


## dorena

draga zvoncica, potpisala bi apsolutno sve sto si rekla  :Crying or Very sad:  , cak imamo istu situaciju sa rodjenjem djeteta. MM je bio na brodu 3 mjeseca prije nego se darla rodila, i dosao je doma kada je imala 3 mjeseca... uzas! ja samo mogu misliti kako je njemu, vjerujem puno gore nego meni. ja ipak ostajem s djecom doma a on ih ne vidi i po par mjeseci   :Crying or Very sad:  
evo jutros u 5 je otisao i ne mogu doci k sebi, tako sam tuzna... kada je sjeo na bus, rekao je sa suzama u ocima nek mu jos jednom poljubim djecu za njega, a kada je izlazio iz kuce nije imao snage ni pogledati ih... rekao je da nece moci otici ako jos jednom udje u sobu da ih poljubi   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  . kad se samo sjetim koliko ce darla pitati za njega muka mi je, i najradije bi se zakopala negdje u rupu da me nema i da me nitko nista ne pita, da ne moram ni s kim razgovarati, nikoga gledati...
i ja sam MM rekla da bi radije da krpamo kraj s krajem nego da mora ovako ici, ali on na kopnu nema posla u svojoj struci, a i kada bi nesto nasao kako bi zivjeli?
a o tome hocemo li se naviknuti? cisto sumnjam. meni je svaki sljedeci put kad ode sve teze i teze umjesto da mi bude lakse kako neke zene kazu. mislim da se ne mozes na takve stvari naviknuti ako ga volis kao i prvog dana. te zene koje kazu da su se navikle, ocito im je ljepse samima nego s njima, ne vidim drugog razloga. a meni je s mojim ljepse nego samoj, makar se svadjali po cijele dane ..  :Smile: 
e bas smo se usrecile, sve mi...

----------


## Zvoncica

Draga Dorena, kad sam se upisala na ovaj topic citala sam tvoj post o tome kako ti je muz upravo dosao i kako si sretna. A sad si me opet rasplakala  :Crying or Very sad:   . Kako ti godisnji brzo prodju...  :Crying or Very sad:  I moj je otisao jedno jutro prije 2 i po tjedna, u 5:30 ujutro. Ne znam kome je od nas bilo teze. Prve dane mi je najgore odgovarati na Ivanova pitanja, a najradije bi se zatvorila u sobu i tulila. Jednom kazem ja Ivanu da je od njegovog rodjaka tata isto na brodu. A on ce njemu: Tata ti je na brodu pa ti mama place! A ja mislila da me nije vidio  8) ! 
Znam kako ti je sada. Isplaci se do mile volje, jer nema smisla glumiti hrabrost. A djeca razumiju sve. Oni to bolje podnose od nas.
Lipo meni moja pokojna baba govorila: Cerce, nikad nemoj za pomorca! :wink: 
Sad znam na sto je mislila.
Drzi se Dorena! Saljem ti veliki zagrljaj!

----------


## dorena

ta dva mjeseca sto je doma zaista tako brzo prodju, a ona dva kad ga nema se razvuku k'o trakavica, nikada proci. ipak mislim da mi je najgore ono cekanje 10 dana prije nego dodje   :Crying or Very sad:  .
sutra se treba ukrcati na brod, i onda ce nam razgovori biti sve rijedji i rijedji... i tako mi nedostaje...
vjerovali ili ne, jedina mi je utjeha ovaj forum  :Crying or Very sad:  . drage moje, koliko god da sam tuzna sto je otisao, sretna sam sto imam vas, nekoga kome se mogu izjadati, nekoga tko me razumije...

----------


## M&T

Drage moje evo vam malo utjehe: moj zna na brodu biti 7 mjeseci minimalno, a doma može biti 10-ak dana.... Nikad se ne zna kad će otić....Zato glavu gore i budite sretne sa tako kratkim ugovorima i sređenim životima da znate kad je doma, a kad nije i da možete puno toga planirati za razliku od mene..... :wink:

----------


## Zvoncica

M&T, di ti to muz naviga? Neka mijenja kompaniju pod hitno. Pa to je uzas! Moj je na brodu 4, 2 doma. Iako je to uvijek vise od 4 i manje od 2. Dorena  ti si onda prava sretnica medju nama   :Smile:  . Moram se pohvaliti da smo prije ovog ukrcaja bili skupa 3 i mjeseca, jer smo mali i ja bili mjesec dana kod njega na brodu! Ali sad me ceka dugo i tesko razdoblje bez njega jer dolazi nova beba.

----------


## dorena

M&T, javi mi na pp na kakvoj ti je firmi muz, i sto je po struci. mozda ti mogu pomoci sa brojevima telefona za bolju firmu!
a MM je promijenio firmu nedavno, s tim da je bio na 7-8 razlicitih dok mu ovo nije upalilo. stvarno nam je puno lakse, ali i njemu bas nije najsigurnije koliko ce ostati doma. prosli put je umjesto 1,5 mjesec doma bio samo 8 dana. kao-frka sa smjenom i moze li on upasti  :Rolling Eyes:  . posto je novi na firmi, nije mogao odbiti jer bi ga vjerojatno kasnije zezali.
a draga moja zvoncica, nikako ti ne bi htjela biti u kozi jer tocno znam kako ti je. ja prosla sve to...  :Crying or Very sad:  znas da te ceka najradosniji trenutak u zivotu, a moras to proci sama  :Crying or Very sad:  . nego samo se moras radovati tom djetetu sto ce doci, i brinuti o onoj vecoj bebi nadajuci se da ce se nesto promijeniti uskoro...

----------


## ivana7997

citam vas, cure, i uopce ne znam sto bih rekla. nema sanse da bih ja to mogla. 

mm nije pomorac, ni slucajno, ali je barem jednom mjesecno na putu, evo upravo se vratio s puta u srijedu a u subotu opet ide. nije ga bilo 13 dana, malac je u meduvremenu prohodao, ima raznih novosti u kuci.... a da ga nema mjesec dana, opce ne znam tko bi ga prepoznao.

ja kukam i kukam kad ga nema i tesko se kontroliram da prestanem kukat jer evo vama je npr neusporedivo teze nego meni. 

drzite se.

----------


## Zvoncica

Mislila sam i ja da ne bi to mogla. Pa me dopalo  :? . A kad se mora onda se moze i vise nego sto mislis da mozes. Ali ako se bas ne mora, bolje izbjeci  :wink: . E jesam filozof...

----------


## dorena

cure moje drage, kako prezivljavate? ja MM cekam tek za mjesec dana  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Natasa30

Dorena daj prestani rasplakivti mame ovdje  :Smile:  Ej sta je moj muz ono posto ni njega nema vise od mjesec dana kako bi ga prozvale  :Laughing:

----------


## dorena

otac na sluzbenom putu?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Natasa30

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Moja prijateljica bi ga, budući da joj muž ide na živce, prozvala super-muž!
Ili bogomdan-muž!

----------


## dorena

apricot   :Laughing:  .

----------


## reja

Ma evo taman jucer brojim -18, pa reko' ajde, i ovaj smo izgurali, jos zbilja malo.
I onda jutros odem provjerit postu da mi kava bude slada.
You have one (1) unread message.
Subject PRODUZILI SU MI UGOVOR
 :shock: 
 :? 
 :Sad:

----------


## dorena

joj reja, tako mi je zao  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  . koliko ce duze ostati?

----------


## reja

Umjesto 14.05 do 30.05.
Ma znam da mozda nekom normalnom   :Rolling Eyes:   to i ne izgleda tako strasno, (ah, di je stalo 4 mjeseca stane i 4 i pol..) ali kad revno radis krizice na kalendaru pa te sa negdje na 2 tjedna sutnu opet na preko mjesec dana malo se uzgoropadis.
Ma u svakom alucaju bolje da je saznao sad nego zadnji dan kad je vec spakiran, jer i to nam se desavalo - zapravo jednom su mu to napravili tri puta u istom ukrcaju.Sve skupa je zakasnio mjesec i nesto dana, i isto toliko bio spakiran, i svaki tjedan utorkom i petkom ocekivao smjenu. Bili smo luuuuudi. Pa se tjesim da su ovi barem izabrali novi datum. Nova kompanija naime. Veselili smo joj se jer da su dosta precizni sta se tice tih smjena. Ah!  :Idea:

----------


## Zvoncica

Ajme Reja to je groznooo...! Nema mi gore stvari! Spremim se na odredjeni datum i onda produzeci. Uzas! Pravo mucenje. To moze razumjeti samo onaj koji ceka. Mome su produzili mjesec dana kad se Ivan rodio, tako da ga je vidio tek kad je mali imao puna 3 mjeseca.
Ovaj ce imati oko dva kad tata dodje.
Ako prodje bez produzetaka  :wink: .
Drz se! Proci ce i to.Koliko ce ti onda biti doma? Ima li bar pristojan godisnji?

----------


## reja

Klasicnih 2 mjeseca, nadam se da tu nece biti nekih negativnih iznenadenja. (i to vam je, vjerujem, poznato. Ring-riiiing-halo..Trebalo bi nam hitno uskociti na brod taj i taj..)
On: A sta cu im rec, ako ja njega otkacim dvaput, treci put ce on mene..
Pfffft!
Barem ce uloviti sesti i sedmi mjesec kuci, nadam se samo zbog malog da nece biti bas onako pakleno vruce kao prosle godine, da se mozemo malo promuvati.
Cekam malo i kraj kucnog pritvora, idem s malim svaki dan u setnju, ali kad je dragi tu sve je to lakse i dostupnije.
Ako Alex nabije jos koju kilu morat cu kolica i njega nositi u 2 ture i gore i dolje sa cetvrtog kata.
Jos koji produzetak smjene i imat cu guzu ko bog!
/allways look at the bright side of life)

----------


## Zvoncica

:Laughing:  Znate sta me fascinira? Kad citam sto vi cure pisete cini mi se da citam vlastite misli! I bude mi mrvicu lakse. E sto mi je drag ovaj topic!  :D  :D

----------


## Zvoncica

Cure, da vam se pohvalim.Dragi stizeeeee...!!! Prekosutra  :D ! Prvi put ce viditi nasu "mrvu" Leona. Nadam se samo da prilagodjavanje nece trajati predugo :? . Meni sad pocinje ljeto! Kako je s vama?

----------


## M&T

Evo da malo obnovim i ovu temu sa tužnim za mene vijestima... Moj dragi je sinoć opet po ko zna koji put otišao na brod   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   i nema ga do početka 5. mjeseca iduće godine (ako Bog da da mu ne produže ugovor kako to obično ispadne)  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ovaj put ga neće biti kad mi bude najpotrebniji i emotivno i fizički (porod blizanaca) i jaaaako sam skrhana..... 
Mala danas cijelo jutro pita di je tatica, jel se vraća s broda???? a meni samo tako izaziva suze na oči....Užas.... A bio je doma malo više od mjesec i pol.... i To je sve za cijelu ovu 2004. god.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## odra

Cure moje, baš mi je nekako teško kad ovo čitam... Svaka čast na hrabrosti i strpljivosti!!!! Strašne ste!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:  

MM i ja se ne razdvajamo tako često, a svakako ne na tako dugo. Povremeno ja odem na neki službeni put ili edukaciju, povremeno on, pa nekad i na odvojene društvene vikende. Nama to bude super jer se dodatno poželimo. Ali oni trenuci kad moram sama leći u krevet navečer i ugasiti svjetlo...  :Sad:   :Sad:   Zato vam šaljem puno podrške i dobrih vibri!!!  :Heart:

----------


## npjaksic

Joj cure stvarno vam se divim!
MM radi sezonski:6 mjeseci se ubije od dosade,a 6 drugi od posla.Kad radi ne viđam ga po cijeli dan,dođe krepan doma,stavim ga u krevet ko malu bebu.Ali ipak me tješi što se uvučem u krevet i zagrlim ga  :Love:

----------


## simba

Draga M&T,dobro znam kako se osjećaš.Moj je dragi otišao na brod 4.listopada ove godine.Skoro mjesec dana.Imamo veliku sreću što su mu ugovori 4 mj.na brodu a 4 mj.doma i radi toga sam sretna i zahvalna malima kosookima(Japancima).Ovaj put kad je otišao  je bio drukčiji od svih drugih jer sam napokon počela raditi,nakon dvoje djece.Radim u jednoj osnovnoj školi gdje predajem prvašima i drugašima engleski.Radno vrijeme je odlično za mame sa malom djecom tako da sam skroz zadovoljna.Ovaj me posao spasio,mislim psihički.Uza sve obaveze,navečer budem tako umorna da čežnja za njim nije tako jaka kao prije.Nije tako intezivna kao prije.I ne boli toliko.U radu je spas!Pozdrav svim ženama pomoraca!

----------


## la11

Ja nisam žena pomorca,ali moj tata plovi.
Prvi put je otišao na brod kada sam ja imala 7,a brat 3 god.,znam da je mami uvijek bilo isto teško kada je odlazio,a pogotovo šta je prvih par godina bio po 10 mj na brodu,a smo mjesec ili dva dima,užas.
Samo znam da ja nebi nikada imala muža pomorca,zbog sebe i djece.mi u biti našeg tatu i ne poznamo.Kada je dolazio doma taman se navikneš na njega i on ode,gozno.  :Sad:

----------


## M&T

[quote="la11"]
Samo znam da ja nebi nikada imala muža pomorca,zbog sebe i djece.quote]

Ponekad ne možeš ići protiv srca, a kad bi žena (ili muškarac) mogla odabrati baš sve što bi htjela imati kod muškarca....eh, eh....ja da sam birala i zanimanje i izgled i inteligenciju i financijsko stanje muškarca  :Grin:   :Grin:  vjerujem da takvog ne bi nikada našla  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Život je kompromis i na neke stvari treba prisati odnosno izvagati jesu li vrijedne neke žrtve u korist možda nečeg drugog što dobijaš. Ja svog muža  :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   zato što je pomorac (što mu je jedina mana  :Wink:  ) ne bi nikada zamijenila za milijone drugih muškaraca koje sam upoznala i koji su radili u mojoj blizini :/ 

Nije sve u životu idealno.....  :Kiss:

----------


## paola-xx

Sve više boravim na forumima čitajući o ženama pomoraca ,jer i sama ću postat jedna od njih...zaručili smo se prije par mjeseci,volimo se..sve je super a slušajući vas i upijajući svaku rijeć koju napišete ..iskreno bez obzira šta sam jaka karakterno i psihički,strah me samoće kad ode..i jedna rećenica mi je ostala urezana u misli odavde"on nije niti vidia prvi zubić ditetu kad je izrasta"jer ga nema,jer je na brodu ...i tako će mi bit cili život 3mj doma,3 mj na brodu...volim ga,zaljubili se na prvi pogled,sudbina nas spojila na tako neobičan način i nakon par mj.znali smo da želimo zauvik ostat skupa..u planu su nam dica...a onda mojih sto pitanja...kako ću bez njega,kako ću kad će mi tribat podrška,kako ću sama s dicom.....i tako u nedogled...tješim se pokušavam o tome ne razmišljat,ali sve su to realne činjenice....sva srića postoje ovakvi forumi di možemo razmjenjivat sadašnja i buduća iskustva...
cure lipi vam pozdrav

----------


## nadia

ne zavidim ti... mi imamo dvoje dice, 2.4 godine i 8 mjeseci. život mi se okrenuo naopako od kad sam rodila prvo, prioriteti se promjenili, ja se promjenila... on ostao isti.. doma kad dodje, nama je život full tempo.. njemu je godišnji.. neki put imam osjećaj da se gubimo, udaljavamo, ne razumijemo više. jutros je otišao rano, poljubio dječicu i mene, plakala sam dok se nisam ustala. život s njim i život bez njega. uhodavanje, čekanje, brojanje i odbrojavanje. on se ljuti jer kao njega sam zapustila, okrenula se djeci, ja se ljutim jer on ne vidi da su djeca jako jako potrebita u svakom trenutku, (npr,-pa sad sam ju presvukao, ili -pa šta opet treba jest??) i da ni ja ne gledam više na sebe a kamo li ću još na muža paziti... neka me netko ne shvati krivo al ja ga obožavam, volim, i ne želim ostati bez njega, ja dišem tek kad je on uz mene.. ali katkada je jednostavno tako teško s njim.. česte su svađe.. 
ne želim te obeshrabriti, samo te pripremiti da kao žena pomorca moraš, ali moraš biti jaka i spremna na sve. drži se, i hvala bogu na ovoj temi, nadam se da nas ima još...?

----------


## miki rica

pozdrav svim zenama pomoraca,i ja sam jedna od njih.već odavno čitam vase poruke i lakse mi je jer sam se u puno toga nasla.ja sam s mojim muzem u braku 11 god.i sve te godine on navigaje,imamo 3 djece.triba puno snage i strpljenja kad je on na brodu.kad je doma,najsritnija sam zena na svitu.triba doći za par dana,zivim za trenutak kad ćemo ići po njega na aerodrom.taj osjećaj ushićenja,sreće se ne moze opisati,to se mora dozivjeti.

----------


## jelena.O

sam me zanima ne kao žena pomorca nek sestra jednog od njih.
Kak vi inače živite, buraz mi je manje više mornar, a par mjeseci godišnje je i kormilar, sad on je uvijek bio na Ne s novcima, i došel je s broda pred nekih 3 mjeseca, odmah pričal kak je bez para. On inače je oženjen , ali u Brazilu tam otiđe svako 1.5 godinu, ima tam i klinku. Inače ne bi toj ženski bila u koži. Pa sam ga pitala kolki su mu troškovi na brodu naravno da je on nabrojal meni hrpu totalno nevažnih stvari tipa cigarete, fanta, piva itd. Velim ja njemu bez tog se može, ali on tupi svoje.

Zanima me kak krpate i dal možete kaj uštedit, jer on već godinama priča kak tam može kupit kuću za 15 tis dolara,a to još ni napravil. problem je i u tome kaj kod svakom iskrcaja mora u hrvatsku, a za Brazil može bit samo ko turista.

----------


## Doda

Pozdrav drage moje, ja sam nova ovdje...nisam žena pomorca, ali cu postati...Dobio je ponudu za posao, mjesec dana doma, mjesec na brodu.....Znam d aje to ništa napsram vas drage moje koje muzeve ne vidite po 6mj...Ali trebam vas savjet, on jadan ceka moje odobrenje, pita se mogu li ja to...ovdje se ne moze zaposliti i zeli nama nestlo osigurati...a ja ne zelim biti sebicna i ne misliti na nase dobro...Sto mi vi predlazete , je li zista takav zivot toliko usamljen????? Ako mu kazem da trazi posao negdje ovdje, ovdje ce raditi, ali nece ispuniti svoje snove.Sto da radim? Iskreno, najrade bi ga podrzala, jer ako on to moze izdrzati daleko od doma, zasto ja jednostavno ne bi podnijela zrtvu i bila NOVA žena pomorca?

----------


## Beti3

Doda, zašto misliš da bi bila žrtva? Ako tako misliš, onda nećeš lako biti sama. Veća žrtva je on. No, ovisi i koje mu je zanimanje, nije svakome isto na brodu ili platformi. Kapetanu i mornaru nije ni slično, počevši od plaće do kabine, uvjeta boravka, aviona, hotela...
A mjesec dana prođe začas kad moraš doma raditi baš sve, ono što se inače dijeli između supružnika. 
Usamljen ti je život, ako si tako posložiš, no danas je tu skype i možete se vidjeti gotovo svakodnevno.
Ali, svaki put kad stigne je ponovo kao da se prvi put srećete. Ljubav je stalno svježa. Ima prednosti i nedostataka, kao i svagdje. No, novac je prilična prednost :Smile: . Ako tako gledate na financijsku sigurnost.

----------


## Doda

Draga Beti, da, krivo sam se mozda izrazila....od kad hodamo, on je pomorac i zapravo nam je bila rutina ne vidati se po dva tjedna (radio je ovdje u Hrvatskoj jedno vrijeme).....pa je jedno vrijeme , evo do sada bio nezaposlen....I tu smo se navikli biti vise skupa i sada opet dolazi taj period gdje se ja moram naviknuti d aga necu vidjeti po mjesec dana, i opet ponavljam znam da je to nista naspram zena koje ne vide muzeve po 6 mj....Iskreno, volim ga jako i znam da on podnosi najvecu zrtvu i strah me za njega, daleko od svojih, mene, radeci puno jer ima zelju priskrbiti svojima nesto....Da biram ponovno, opet bih s njime ispocetka jer ruku na srce, sve smo mi od pocetka znale sto znaci kada vam je decko, muz pomorac....I zato ne zelim da vise spominjati rijec zrtva jer nama je najlakse, oni su tamo negdje vani...novci mi zaista nisu ni bitni, osim koliko i svima za egzistenciju , zato sam i u dvojbi, novac nije jedini razlog da ode, jedino ako on smatra d ace tako prije priustiti obitelji nesto nego radom na kopnu..Draga Beti i ostale djevojke, zene koje iscekujete svoje muzeve, trebam Vas savjet kako biti podrska i ond akada sam na rubu suza jer ga nem ai u strahu od opasnosti koje vrebaju oceanima, a da to ne prenosim na njega...Skupa smo 4 godine, a svaki put mi je to iznova tesko  :Sad: ((((

----------


## nahla

a drga moja ja bih sutra potpisala takav ugovor za mog muža. njega nema već skoro 6 mjeseci.
nije draga tako teško viruj mi.pogotovo kad legne plaća pa možeš normalno platit račune i poć u spizu bez da se misliš šta si možeš priuštit. 
a mjesec dana je stvrano malo, to se i ne okreneš , prođe. 
 proleti vrime uz dicu i ne okreneš se. ja i moj muž smo jako povezani i nikad nismo bili odvojeni duže od 5 dana, al jednostavno došli smo pred zid. 
podrži ga i zbog djece, jer ovdje će bit sve gore. a znaš kakve su plaće i koliko si siguran na radnom mjestu
sretno

----------


## zasad skulirana

Ugovor milina,mjesec dana proleti jaaako brzo,kad je MM 1vi put otisao to je bilo na 6mj...
Ja sam se raspadala,suze ronila,pila tablete za smirenje....isto se dotada nismo razdvajali ni 1dn tako da mi je to bio ogroman sok...
A jos na brodu gdje je bio nije bilo interneta,komunikacija nam je bila slaba,uzas....
I sve se prezivi,jos kad dodju djeca kao sto kaze nahla dan ce ti biti ispunjen....
A takav ti treba biti i sada,okruzi se prijateljima,popuni si dan da previse ne razmisljas koliko ti fali i proletit ce ti taj mjesec za cas...

Na Rodi i nema bas nesto zena pomoraca (ili se ovdje ne kuka o tome koliko nam fale  :Smile: ),puno su ti aktivnije cure na forum.hr....tamo sam se ja 'lijecila' kad mi je MM prvi put otisao....

----------


## Doda

Nahla, oprosti, znala sam da ću možda uzrujati cure čijih muževa nema po 6 mj. kao tvojeg i ispasti mala cmizdravica koja ne može 30 dana bez dragoga. Ipak lakse mi je podijeliti misljenje s vama curama koje prozivljavate isto pa bilo to 3, 5, 5 mjeseci.Iskreno, volim svoje prijateljice, obitelj, ali ni jedna nema muza/decka pomorca.Da vam ne govorim kada smo poceli hodati koliko je negodovanja bilo od strane okoline."Znas li kako je zenama pomoraca, sama si po nekoliko mjeseci".Onda kada je on na moru, toliko puta padnem u depresiju kada se na kavi, kod doktora, u ducanu pojavljuju zenen u pratni svojih muzeva, ima toliko dana da se pitam vrijedi li ova nasa ljubav koju smo izabrale s pomorcima vise.Tijesim se da vrijedi ona, ljubav je jaca sto vise prepreka ima.jer zaista , nekada mi se veze i brakovi mojih prijateljica cine tako jednostavne, ne znaju se veseliti vise muzevima.Mi to cinimo iznova i iznova....  :Smile: ))) Ispunim si dan, na to sam se pocela privikavati kada ga nije bilo na pocetku veze svega samo po 2 tj.....i nekako mi zene pomoraca naucimo biti jake i kada smo usamljene, ali opet , toliko suza bude proliveno....Najvise me smetaju upiti okoline koji mijesaju moj osjecaj tuge, to sto mi fali sa osjecajem nezadovoljstva pa mi postavljaju pitanja jesam li nesretna, da ne trebam takvu vezu.Uz sve, jos se i sa time borimo.Prikljucila sam se ovdje jer samo me vi drage moje koje ste u tome mpzete razumijeti  :Sad: (((....Nahla, za koliko ti se muz vraca, kako izdrzavas?  :Smile: )

----------


## nahla

ma da proleti, još mi fali 2 ure navečer da sve stignem   :Laughing:

----------


## koksy

Draga Doda, koliko sam shvatila nemate jos djece? Ako je tako bolje da ide sad pa mozda ustedite nesto, mozda onda nece morati tako raditi poslje kad dodu djeca. Jer vjeruj mi, razdvojenost je puno teza uz djecu, ne zbog tebe nego upravo zbog tih malenih koji svaki put kad tata odlazi budu tuzni pa ti srce puca...
Ja nisam zena pomorca, moj je na terenu. Nekad u inozemstvu, cesce po Hrvatskoj al uglavnom sam bez njega, doma je 5-6 dana mjesecno. Sad najvjerovatnije odlazi u Norvesku na 3-4 mjeseca. Ne zbog zarade nego zato sto to firma zahtjeva od njega, to je najzalosnije, necemo nista uspjet od toga ustedjet a zrtva je velika.
Kad bi ti rekla da je lako lagala bi. Ali sam potpuno iskrena kad ti kazem da se brzo naviknes i da ti vec nakon mjesec-dva bude normalno da ga vidis nesto manje, pogotovo ako on odlazi da vama dvoma bude bolje, ako znas da to nece trajat zauvijek nego da moras potrpit odredeno vrijeme i onda cete biti zajedno.
Ja nazalost, nemam takvu situaciju, mislim da ce moj do mirovine ovako a opet sam navikla jer tako zivim vec 9 godina i uopce vise ne razmisljam o tome da sam sama s djecom.

----------


## nahla

ma ne triba se zavaravat, nema baš puno pomoraca koji jednog dana odluče radit na kopnu. jedino ako nađu nešto šta je bolje plaćeno, a to je teško...

----------


## Doda

Draga Koksy, da nemamo jos djece, bila sam trudan , ali sam nazalost imala spontani  i tada je njega jos vise puklo u glavu da nema dijete dok ne osigura egzistencijalne uvjete nama i obitelji..Ja sam svjesna ugovora, da je za razliku od drugih, dobar i da je plaća dobra. I da radi negdje ovdje kod nas prosle bi godine koliko tamo moze zaraditi za godinu dana jer je potpisao ugovr uza kompaniju koja ga plaća i mjesec dana kada je doma...ali zaista sam iskrena kada kazem da u ovoj prici novci mi nisu najbitniji  :Sad: ((...ne zelim da nam to bude razlog njegova odlaska, njegova zarada i da stavljamo u drugi plan ono koliko ćeznemo da smo vise skupa.....Nahla, slazem se s tobom, kad kažeš da tesko napustaju more....Teorija moga dragoga jeste da radi onoliko koliko je potrebno, da mu je velika želja nakon gomile plovidbi, dolazaka i odlazaka kada tu budu dijeca ustedi za neki svoj poslić na kopnu....Ali koliko se zaista more moze istjerati iz njihove duse, navike zivota i sl?
Ovdje sam kratko, a drage moje, vec mi toliko pomazete, prije sam se obracal prijateljicama ciji su muzevi svaki dan s njima i jednostavno brojne su me gledale ili kao da sam luda ili me zalile...a ne volim taj osjecaj, zelim ostati jaka i snazna i biti ponosna sto si znam isplanirati dan iako on nije tu.....A vidim da cu to s vama postici  :Smile: )))))

----------


## SaraRi

Ima nas ima jos...  :Sad: 

I ja bi lagala kad bi ti rekla da je lako, jer meni nije, prvi put isao je na ugovor od 6mj, druge pute 4,5mj a sada su mu skratili ugovore na 3mj. I mogu reci da je puuuuuno lakse, ali jos uvijek cekamo da nadjemo nesto na 1-1. a to nikako da nadjemo  :Sad: 

Mi smo brzo dobili dijete, dok ja nisam niti znala koliko je tesko kada si sam doma i cekas....svejedno ne bi to mijenjala i da sam znala jer ljubav je ljubav i srcu nemozes zapovijedati.

I ja sam slusala price, i sada nakon vise od 3g sto smo skupa i dalje ih slusam kad netko cuje sto mi muz radi ali sto cu, ljudi su babe pa nek pricaju :D

Prvi put je otisao kad nismo ni znala da sam trudna, i vratio se kad sam bila 6.5 mj trudna, po dogovoru samnom je produzio ugovor kako bi mogao ostat doma dok se beba ne rodi i jos 2,5mj kasnije. (koji sok, znao je da sam trudna,slala sam mu slikice, ali vratit se i vidjet zenu s ooogrooomnim trbuhom.. :Laughing: )

Dok je mali bio maleni, meni je bilo fizicki najteze jer nisam imala baku da cuva maloga osim u iznimnim slucajevima (zubar,doktor..)

Mojem muzu je bilo tesko jer je otisao kad je mali imao 2,5mj i vratio se kad je imao 6,5-7mj.
Mislili smo da nece puno propustit no nas sin je u to vrijeme naucio sam se posjesti,dobio prve zubice, pravilno puzao, i dok se tata vratio on je vec naveliko hodao uz namjestaj, propustio je i prva okretanja, gugutanja, smijeh, premjestanje stvari iz ruke u ruku i sve ostalo sto rade bebe...  :Sad: 
Ostavio je malu bebicu od 2mj a vratio se i sin mu je vec hodao i gurao stolice i stvari po cijelom stanu (drzeci se za nesto)..

Da se opet vratim u ono vrijeme, prvo bi skupili novac sa strane koliko nam je dosta da minimalno 1g bude doma, odnosno znaci tu prvu godinu djetetova zivota, jer se onda najvise mijenjaju...i jer je onda meni fizicki bilo najteze samoj s malim.
To bi ja savjetovala svim buducim zenama pomorca, jer je meni jako zao sto nismo tako napravili a moze se....

I ja mislim da nece nikad ostavit taj posao, ali moj muz samo radi place, on taj posao mrzi, i mrzi more. Ali tko ce nam dat ovdje dobru placu, nitko...

Kasnije je opet odlazio, ali nikakve takve drasticne promjene u napretku nisu bile..

Otisao je na brod opet prekjucer, na 3mj, i ovaj put je bilo najteze psihicki, mali i on su jako vezani, kad je muz doma 24h dnevno smo skupa, doma je isto bio 3mj pa se covjek navikne da je tako lijepo, sin ce za koji dan napuniti 26mj. Mali vec 2 dana pita za tatu, tuzan je i kaze tate nema sa suzama u okicama, ja kazem da je tata isao raditi, a on kaze da tata radi na brodu, i da ce mu kupiti autic kad se vrati i donijeti jaje, i onda bude opet tuzan i tako, pa ga trazi u wc-u pa u sobi, tesko je jer je tako maleni i fali mu tata jako.

Ali da je tesko, ja kazem da je jako..


U zadnje vrijeme da samo znate koliki ljudi kazu ''uf,lako njoj, njoj je muz pomorac, lako ce bit njima uredit stan, kupit ovo ili ono itd....''
Lako je vama kad ste doma nista ne radite po cijele dane pa imate vremena, da jako nam je lako, to mi najbolje znamo.... :Evil or Very Mad: 
Samo to sto imamo malo dijete je posao preko glave....

----------


## koksy

Da, i za nas misle da smo puni novaca jer je on na terenu... E da bar...mi razvlacimo od mjeseca do mjeseca. Kad smo kod djece, muzu neki dan srce puklo skoro, pita ga nas cetverogodisnjak dal ce on opet otic radit jer je bio na godisnjem. Kaze mu muz da ce jos bit par dana doma ali da ce morat otic kad bude vrijeme. A mali ce na to; "ali ja ne zelim da ti ides radit, zelim da budes doma s nama da mozemo biti sretni"  :Sad:

----------


## nahla

da je lako-nije! al da ima ljudi kojima je puno teže-ima!
moj je otiša kad je cura imala 7 mj, vratit će se kad ima 13. klinjo je jako vezan uz njega, jer on nije radio zadnje 3 godine nego je bio kući s njim, tako da je mali to teško podnio. al šta je tu je...puno klinaca je odraslo uz očeve pomorce, pa su normalni i ne smatraju da su zakinuti za išta (znam šta govorim)...
klinci su puno jači od nas i podcjenjujemo ih. teško je u početku al takav je život....
zamislite da su vam djeca gladna ili  da im ne možete priuštit ni rođendansku zabavu ili odlazak u kino, odmah će vam bit lakše. volila bih reć da novac nije važan, ali istina je da je ipak važniji nego smo mi spremni priznat
a šta se tiče posla u ht- moj je upravo zbog toga i poša na brod, da riješi dugove nastale upravo tako..nemojte da počnem o našoj krasno uređenoj državi....to nije tema ovog topica...

----------


## JaMajka

Pomorci često više sudjeluju u obiteljskom životu nego privatnici koji nemaju radnog vremena. A ako je žena stabilna, jaka i okretna, tu situaciju može okrenuti u svoju korist. 
Ali se prije svega treba znati što se hoće i koliko je tko spreman na kompromise. I kad se te stvari poslože, sve štima  :Smile:

----------


## SaraRi

Nahla, naravno da je novac vazan, ja to uvijek priznajem, itekako, i nasa drzava je kakva je...
I uvijek ima gore ali nama je uvijek najteze jer teze nismo probali, eto.
Dok se mi zalimo kako je tesko bez muza drugi nemaju gdje spavati,  dok se mi zalimo kako porod boli i kako je bilo strasno za izdrzati ima i gore ako cemo tak gledati, jer bar smo rodile zivo i zdravo dijete... ali kada bi tako mislile forum nam ne bi trebao, ne bi se imale kome ni za sto ispucati :D
Meni prijateljica jucer govori kako ja ne razumijem kako ona nema vremena, i kako ima puno obaveza oko faxa i da je strasno umorna i nikud ne izlazi i zato spava do 15h. (naravno da nema dijete) A ja se cudim sto prica i mislim si kako ce ta kad rodi i kad se se godinama ne bude naspavala a kamoli sto drugo.

i puno je lakse kad je kraci ugovor, moj je bio na brodu od 3-6 i pol mjeseci pa mogu usporedit i jedno i drugo. O tome sto ti govoris ja pricam, da se ostane doma jedno vrijeme, tvoj je bio 3g, ja bi voljela da je moj bio bar 1g. (meni je prva godina bila najzahtjevnija, druga ju je slijedila u stopu, a sada je sve lakse...mislim osim ludih faza i tvrdoglavosti itd ali nije fizicki toliko tesko kao do sada.)

Ne vjerujem da ima zena pomoraca koje mogu reci da im je lako i da im ne fali muz doma svaki dan, netko s kime ces popricati, meni fali muz svaki dan, ma samo da hoda po kuci, da gledamo tv, pricamo, setamo, zezamo se, mazimo....

Isto tako istina je i to sto kaze JaMajka, kada je doma onda smo stalno skupa i stalno u pokretu, mozemo kuda hocemo i mozemo se posvetit sinu maximalno. Ali i jedno i drugo ima i prednosti i mana.

Da bar imamo internet i skype da se vidimo, bilo bi nam jos lakse, ali on je na tankeru na otvorenom moru tako da nema interneta  :Sad: 
Cujemo se samo preko maila koji se salje preko satelita, i to je to.
I preko satelita nazove tu i tamo, ali onda nam se to opet skida s place a skupo je i tako.

Nego JaMajka, kako da to okrenem u svoju korist? :D

----------


## nahla

SaraRi, apsolutno se slažem s tobom, samo sam te tila malo utješit...
u istim smo g**nima, i meni je potpuno isto, ko i tebi... da nam muževi nisu zajedno ?  :Smile: ))

----------


## JaMajka

> Nego JaMajka, kako da to okrenem u svoju korist? :D


Pa npr. ne vjerujem da bih u drugim okolnostima ikada spoznala koliko mogu i koliko mogu biti jaka. I svaka nova prepreka mislim da može osobu dodatno osnažiti.

A druga prednost je organizacija (slobodnog) vremena. Zajedno s djecom mogu što hoću, kad hoću, sve u razumnim granicama, dakako. Meni je ta samostalnost ponekad užasno teška, ali usporedno s tim - neprocjenjiva.

S MM-om kod kuće pak vodimo opet neki drugi život, ali lijep, drugačiji, vrijedi svako malo ponovno proživljavati taj osjećaj.

Mi drugoga izbora nemamo, iz situacije izvlačimo najbolje što možemo i stvarno smatram da takav život ima i dobrih strana.

----------


## zasad skulirana

A jeli koja od vas radi? Ja neznam kako ce nam zivot izgledati kad se nakon porodiljnog vratim na posao....dolaziti cu doma oko 18h00,imati cemo dakle samo vikende,a ponekad cu se i tada morat zaletit na posao...bilo je tesko i kad nismo imali bebu a jos sad kad nju ubacim u pricu...ajme...grozim se povratka...

Bila bi najsretnija kad bi mogla ici na posao kad njega nema a biti doma kad je i on....ali tako sto nazalost ne postoji.... :Sad: 
Da ne govorim da sam navikla radit,znam da bi ispalila da stalno stojim doma a onda kad je on tu sizim sto moram ici na vise od pola dana.... :Sad:

----------


## JaMajka

Radim i to je najgori dio priče. Ništa ne stignem i stalno sam razapeta (kad ga nema). 
A nemam hrabrosti dati otkaz, tim više što imam ok posao i normalno radno vrijeme.

Do nedavno sam bila na porodiljnom i to je bilo najljepše vrijeme ikad, i sve ovo što sam gore napisala u stvari se odnosi na taj period. Ovo kad žena radi, muža nema, a dijete ide u školu i na sto aktivnosti je mrcvarenje.

----------


## nahla

ja sam radila, sad mi taman završio porodiljni i za sad se ne namjeravam vraćat na posao. prvenstveno zato šta sam umorna od posla ( radim od full time od svoje 16-e)
i zasad mi jaaako odgovara bit doma. iz sadašnje perspektive vratila bih se radit samo iz financijskih razloga, jer ja stvarno volim bit kući, ono, dokona kućanica hehehehhe
a i ne znam kako bih se organizirala sa klincima.
 e da, radila sam posao na kojem se radilo i vikendom i praznikom i do ponoći, tako da....ne, ne fali mi ni najmanje

----------


## SaraRi

Ne radim, i to je najgori dio price.......i nista nisam stizala s malim sama, ili bi me potezao za rukav ili bi stalno nesto njurgao, plakao, dosadno mu je itd, a posao se nece sam obavit..

Da bar radim, maknnula bi se malo iz kuce, i od toga da sam samo mama i kucanica, svi mi imamo potrebe biti zene, bar ja tako mislim.
Druziti se sa odraslim ljudima a ne biti 24h s djetetom. 

Smatram da to nije zdravo niti za dijete, jer se treba druziti s vrsnjacima, nauciti biti odvojen od mame, a i mama treba vrijeme za sebe.

Probala sam biti tako s djetetom, i izdrzala 22mj jedva :D Onda sam ga sad u 9mj dala u privatne jaslice, 2 tete na njih 10 i super njemu, super i nama. Kad nema muza stignem pocistit skuhat peglat i obavit kupovinu a kad je muz doma odemo i na kavu ujutro i preporodili smo se.
(moram napomenuti da ga nama od pocetka nitko inace ne cuva osim nas i mene same kad nema dragog).

Da, voljela bi da radim.  :Smile:

----------


## SaraRi

Nisam stigla dodati...

Voljela bi da radim da su okolnosti drukcije, ali ovako nas sin ne bi imao ni tatu ni mamu koliko treba, a da ne pricam o tome kakav bi bio nas bracni zivot, vjerojatno nula, kako bi se malo vidjali, taj zivot ne bi imao smisla, ovako je jos neka sredina i lijepo kad je doma... onako bi bilo uzasno. (iako bi voljela radit a i nikad neznas u zivotu sto te ceka, trebalo bi imati posao, ali nema sanse, ovako ne...)

----------


## JaMajka

Pa ja nemam primjedbi na posao u smislu društvenog života, ali imam na posao koji mi oduzima 8 sati dragocjenog vremena i zbog toga malo toga stignem obaviti kroz tjedan. Jako, jako mi fali vrijeme. Za sve, i za slobodno vrijeme i za obaveze.
A i inače, ja se sasvim dobro snalazim u ulozi dokone kućanice  :Cool:

----------


## Doda

Nisam malo dulje bila ovdje i bas mi je drago sto se tema opet obnovila s meni dragim ženama pomoraca....  :Smile: )
Ja Majka, ovo si jako lijepo rekla kako je lijep osjećaj kada uvidis koliko imas snage, koliko možeš podnijeti, koliko smo zapravo koliko god nam muževi/dečki/zaručnici falili samostalne...Toliko puta na nekim bitnim danima poželim da je uz mene i brojim dane kada će se vratiti, a ond ase sjetim koliko je njemu teško, ali znam da on ne voli kukati, pregrmi tu odutnost...I opet ponavljam, vi drage moje imate muževe kojeg nema po 3, 6 miseci...Moj je trenutno 1-1, ali to nakooooon dugo vremena kojekakvih ugovorai izbivanja po 3, 6 mjeseci...
Što se tiče posla, ne radim ni ja jer jednostavno ne stignem sve, a drugi misle da ne radim jer kao dragi sve financira, ali to su samo zli jezici nažalost  :Sad: ((((....isto tako prije par godian ti zli jezivci su mi govorili da će mi to dosaditi da ću ostaviti pomorca, ali ne, ljubav je ljubavm a ja još uvijek čekam na njegov poljubac kada se vrati kao onda kada smo se tek upoznavali pa sam nervozno kopala po ormaru što ću obući, kada će doći, sviđam li mu se itd, itd...tada sam znala zanimanje i znala sam što me može očekivati, a sada sam mu podrška...imam groznih dana, imam onih manje groznih dana, ali isplate s eza one trenutke kada je doma  :Smile: ))

----------


## SaraRi

Doda, potpis, i ja jedva cekam kada ce moj muzic doci doma, a tek je otisao polovicom 1.mj  :Crying or Very sad: 
Ali nema veze, ja krizam dane na kalendaru do njegovog dolaska tamo polovicom 4mjeseca  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Daisy@

evo i mene k vama...s 15 godišnjim stažom žene pomorca 

friško razdvojeni tek tjedan dana...

još uvijek plačem,srce mi se kida i teško mi je one dane kad se sprema,pakira,sve sređuje i znam da imam određeno još saaamo malo vremena da ga mogu gledat,osjećat,zagrlit i znati da je uz mene i našu dječicu samo još do tad i tad.....
ja još i radim..smjene,i svaki dan ili noć koji provedem a da nisam s njima doma,to je trenutak za mene,propušten...nevažan i nebitan.
a najgore mi je kad dolazi a ja ne mogu dobiti g.o. i otići raditi onih prvih par dana kad je sve opet novo,friško i kad bih ga najviše gledala i mislila:"bože,ovo je moj muž! moja ljubav! Tu je!"

svi su mi govorili naviknut ćeš se s godinama..moj odgovor: Nikada!!! Jednako mi je stalo do njega kao i prvog dana,jednako boli,jednako grlo se stišće,i pokušavam zatomiti suze kad odlazi jer je njemu još i gore....mada moram priznati da te suze i same klize pa mi bude još i teže kad ih on spazi...
Kad ode,mi smo mama i tata,sve je na nama,ali smo barem s dječicom i imamo neku slobodu kretanja koju oni nemaju....stvarno je to težak život  :Sad:  i ne razumije ga nitko tko ga nije probao...

ali..... kad dolazi....srce mi pjeva, u trbuhu leptirići i nigdje nemam mira.... : :Zaljubljen:  oni trenuci kad se ugledamo,kad ga zagrlim,i osjerim prvi njegov poljubac....uvijek je kao da je prvi put.....
 :Heart: 
sva patnja koju prolazimo,kao da se nagradi u tim trenucima......i ne bih ih mijenjala za ništa.....

----------


## Danie

Bok cure,
vidim da mi timing nije bas najbolji... vasi tek otisli, a moj se vraca u cetvrtak  :Very Happy:  
Mislim da je nas nacin zivota nesto posebno i da je nas odnos s muzevima poseban. Ima onih dana "Ajme meni nije mi dobro..." - simptome necu nabrajati , ali ima i onih kad se sama sebi cudim kako sam uspjela, kad sam ponosna na nas, na samu sebe, na njega... Necu puno o osjecajima, ali mislim "ALL BAD THINGS ARE HAPPENING FOR A GOOD REASON" i da treba on meni biti potpora koliko sam i ja njemu, bez obzira jel on na brodu ili doma - naravno, koliko mogucnosti komunikacije dopustaju.... 
Ja sam inace kad njega nema sama sa curicom od 17 mj. , baka i deda daleko, nemam ju komu ostaviti ni na pola sata. I prije par dana mene uhvatila kriza. Mala dosla u onu fazu kada se samo ljuti, razbija, cvili, ne prihvaca NE, ne zna sto hoce itd. A meni dosli gosti i otisli, pa poremetili rutinu, pa ne znam di bi pocela pospremati, cistiti, peglati, pa ne spavam dobro, ne mozemo van jer malu strah od snjega i tako me stisnulo da sam nju stavila u "kavez" (tzv vrtic) a ja sam se sakrila u WC, plakala i napisala muzu preko skype-a da NEMOGUVISE.  :Sad:  A on shvatio problem, jer inace ne pisem takve stvari, valjda se nekako izvukao iz smjene, nasao isto neki WC i dopisivao se samnom samo par minuta. Poslije toga, bilo mi je bolje i vratila se "na posao". (Za one koje nemaju takvu internet-vezu... kad nije imao, znao me je nazvati s mosta u takvim situacijama.)  Tako da sam sretna sto imam takvog muza i vjerujem da se vise brine o nama nego sto mi (i drugi) mislimo. On je vise prisutan nego neki koji su kod kuce svaku vecer pa sjednu pred TV i papaju kokice. Eto, to samo kao pricica za laku noc...  :Wink: 

Sada mene zanima nesto drugo. Vi koje imate djecu, koje ste povremeno bez muza i bez pomoci bake ili drugih osoba... Kako je sa *dvije* bebe, ili dvoje male djece? Jel vam dolazi netko za ciscenje barem kad su takve situacije da ne stignete nista? Jel kuhate svaki dan? Kako provodite "slobodno" vrijeme? Jel idete s bebom na kavu ili kako? 
Kod mene je ovako: Ja sam *jako* pedantna i ne volim nered i prljavstinu (nitko ne voli, ali drugima manje smeta). Ne prodje dan da ne cistim nesto. Ja kuham svaki dan frisko za nas dvije, ponekad samo bude nesto za dva dana. Peglam - iako mi neki kazu da je peglanje izaslo iz mode i da se samo treba lipo slozit i da je to ok. Ali inace u _bezmuzno_ vrijeme ja ne stignem skoro pa nista "lijepo", npr pogledati cijeli film, citati cijele knjige, otici na mirnu kavu, otici kod frizera, ne stignem depilirati (nego to napravim u roku 12 sati nakon povratka muza  :Laughing:  ) itd. Kako vi to organizirate?

Zanima me isto jel koja od vas zivi u Zagrebu ili okolici? 

Eto, malo se raspricala... Laku noc!

----------


## arilu

Meni je postalo najgore u cijeloj toj priči što mi je dijete počelo doživljavat traume oko muževog odlaska. Mi dvoje smo već uštimani i potpuno sam se naučila na ta dva potpuno odvojena i drugačija života, s mužem doma i s mužem na brodu. Sve je organizirano i po špagi. Teško nam je, ali navikli smo. Koliko god je to u jednu ruku i pretužno! Ali moja starije djevojčica ima već 4 godine i jako to teško podnosi. 
Jučer je rekla tati "Reci šefu da imaš doma curicu koja te jako voli, pa onda nećeš morat na brod" i te stvari nam slome srce. Jer iako mi je super da ne moram spajat kraj s krajem, ovako nešto nas ubije do kraja.

----------


## Danie

Moja sada vec kad ju netko pita "a di je tata?" kaze "booo" (brod). I onda ju pitaju "kad ce doci?" a ona "suta!" sa najvecim osmjehom koji zna sloziti. A kad joj tata posalje neku audio-snimku koju joj pustim na mobitel, ona pocme vristati od srece i cijeli joj se prstic zacrveni koliko cesto stisne taj "play"... a meni se stisne srce, knedla u grlu i suze u oci... uff.... a tek ima godinu i pol...  :Undecided:  
Sva sreca sto nasi ugovori nisu pretjerano dugi i sto smo dobro povezani internetom i bas ga cesto koristimo, pa je on nama malo "blizi", ali isto me strah kako ce biti bas u tim godinama od 3 na dalje... pa cemo skupa plakati na WCu.  :Wink:

----------


## Daisy@

naše dvije cure su 12 g i 4 g...teško im pada odlazak....trudim se da on čim to manje osjeti...ali ipak vidi... nije lako..malena je uzjavila sad kad je otišao: Da oni više nemaju tatu!  :Sad:  pričale smo i pričale....kako su stariji,to lakše prihvaćaju...teško im je ali razlozi su im jasni i ide to nekako..najgore je ovim malima kojima praktične razloge nije lako objasniti jer oni za njih nemaju vrijednosti...

kako hendlamo kad ga nema??

ja radim,smjene..dan,noć...i svekiji mi uskaču maksimalno za čuvanje,pokupiti vrtić i sl...dok ja ne stignem doma i preuzmem smjenu  :Smile: 

mamam manje,jer imamo bolesnu baku pa je štedim kolko mogu...

kuća? čistim,perem,peglam,kuham....sve stalno..nemam nikog da to radi umjeto mene,nego malo pomalo sve sama ...nekad više,nekad manje..

ritam života nam je drukčiji kad smo same. 
imam dojam da se više posvećujem djeci kad smo tako same...jer idemo svakamo,družimo se s ostalim klincima i prijateljima..što kad je on doma ne,jer on voli biti malo u miru svom,i kod kuće...pa pokušavam sve podrediti nekako da smo na okupu,skupa svi,i da se on odmori u društvu svoje obitelji... ili bez nas povremeno :Laughing: 

kad mi je teško??
kad su bolesne,kad moram nešto OZBILJNO odlučivati,a ne mogu do njega....
kad sam u dj. bolnici,čekam nalaze krvi djeteta 3 sata,a meni se piša a nemam kome ostaviti bebu da odem i na wc....onda bih sjela na tlo i plakala ko kišna godina...
srećom,takvih trenutaka nema puno...

interneta nemaju,ima mali adresu preko firme,i svoj mob na koji natučemo roaminga,ali to nam je jedini kontakt pa mi u tom trenutku nije uopće žao para....

kad dođe račun,onda je to druga priča,ali znam na što smo potrošili te novce....

----------


## nahla

evo naš se vrati prije tjedan dana...uživamo
a kako je sa dvoje djece? hm...ne znam kako je sa jednim pa ne znam usporedit. moji su 6 i 1 godinu, pa meni je ok. stignem sve bez problema. doduše ja ne radim. moji uskoče samo kad ja idem recimo na pilates, onda nju ostavim kod njih, a on je u vrtiću. 
je, dođe i meni jedanput misečno da se ispušem pa ih ostavim recimo cilo jutro kod mojih a ja se posvetim sebi, ili obavim spizu ili pođem na kavu sa odraslima. a i nače na kavu odem i s njom u kolicima. doduše u zadnje vrijeme te kave su sve kraće, jer njoj dosadi, al nije mi to neki problem.
a šta se tiče pspremanja po kući, ako mi je neki veći posao ili moram recimo spremit kolače za rođendan, znači nešto šta mi oduzima dosta vremena, onda to ostavim za vikend kad mali nije u vrtiću ili njega ne odvedem u vrtić pa se njih dvoje zajedno zaigraju i ja mogu sve obavit. mali mi je odličan babysitter hehehe

----------


## Danie

Nahla, znaci da trebam jos jednu bebu....  :Cool:  
Vidim, vi svi imate bake koje uskoce kad je frka. Ja to nemam. 
Nebi ju ni htjela ostaviti nekom koga ne poznajem dovoljno dobro, pa trazim nacine da se bolje organiziram i sama sebi olaksam.

----------


## uvijekvedra

Ja se upravo zavrsila razgovor skyp-om sa svojim pomorcem.  :Very Happy:  Da se vratim na temu, moj suprug i ja smo se zabavljali 8 godina i evo bila nam je nedavno prva godisnjica braka, a on na brodu-sta reci.  :Sad:   Nije lako, imam malu bebu, sincica od 3 mjeseca. Znam da je njemu vise teze no meni, ja se ujutru budim pored naseg sina i gledam kako se iz dana u dan mijenja, a moj suprug to propusta. Tesko je. Ne znam jel ijedna od vas bila kod svog muza na brodu?! Ja sam isla vise puta,prvi put sam otisla jos dok smo se zabavljali, znate kako se tada mislilo "jao, njemu je lako, sigurno me vara, provodi se ovo ono.. " Kada sam otisla i vidjela kako mu je, od tada sam mnogo vise pocela da ga cijenim i postujem, tezak je to posao. Moj suprug je inzinjer makine, ima jako dobru platu, ali i tezak posao. Ne samo moj, vec od svake nas, tesko je njima, teze no nama.. Sad kada je otisao nas sincic je imao tek 40 dana, a muz ce mi na brodu ostati 6 mjeseci. Tesko mi to pada, i meni i njemu, ali sto cu, prihvatili smo to i drugacije ne moze. Sama se brinem o nasoj bebi i nije ni malo lako. Malopre kada smo se culi preko skypa prvo je trazio da odnesem laptop do kreveca da vidi kako on spava, tesko nam ta razdvojenost pada, ali borimo se sa tim..

----------


## Doda

Uvijekvedra, razumijem te skroz....bila sam ja kod dragoga na brodu (jos mi nije muz), ali znam d ace on biti taj.....i tada sam shvatila koliko je tesko njima, mi smo doma, sa svim komforom ovoga svijeta....
Nego, zasto sam danas ovdje...nije bitno što je danas Valentinovo, nisam od tih komercijalnih tipova....Ljubav se pokazuje svaki dan, a naročito mi cure/žene pomoraca pokazujemo pravu, iskrenu, požrtvovnu ljubav s tom razdvojenošću...
Javljam se danas iz tog razloga i molim boga d ace neka od vas biti ovdje da me UTJEŠI...danas je jedan od onih dana kada pucam....valjd aje to zbog tolikikih ruža, bombonjera, sve prije mi na večere idu, dobivaju ruže, a ja sam danas taaaaaaako usamljena bez njega, plače mi se cijeli dan.....kao da ovome nikada kraja......I njemu je teško...čuli smo se preko skypea i na rubu je danas.....
Cure moje, žene, kako ste mi vi?

----------


## Daisy@

slabo sam...

puca mi srce....

nisam ga čula više od 10-tak dana..(nije to puno,znam,ali fali mi jako)
još uvijek nije aktivirao svoj mail pa mu ne mogu slati poruke,a ni on meni još ništa ne šalje....
malo sam u krizi...sva sam na iglama...plače mi se...jučer legla u krevet i dobro se isplakala...bilo mi lakše....
malo sam se potajno nadala da će me moožda dočekati kakav mali mailić danas kad dođem s posla kući,ali ništa  :Sad: 

eto..imam dojam da će mi bit lakše ako vam se izjadam jer vi to razumijete kako je....

stalno mislim kako njemu nije lako,znam da ima puno posla, po moru su..nema signala na mobu,ali čekam taj mail kao ozebao sunce.... :Sad:

----------


## nahla

uh daisy znam kako ti je...to se i nama događalo. isto bi plakala kad bi dicu stavila leć...izdrži, siti se kako će vam bit super kad dođe doma

----------


## Suzizana

cure moje ja vam se divim  :Naklon:

----------


## uvijekvedra

Doda, cim si bila kod njega, znas kako je tesko. Nego, koliko ste dugo zajedno? Mislim da se lakse podnosi dok ste u vezi, ali "sutra" kada dodje do braka i dobijes dijete bice mnogo teze, vjeruj mi. Bar je meni tako.
Ah, ovaj dan, toliko sam praznika provela bez muza, da ni sama ne znam broj. Razlika je u vremenu, a on je trenutno na otvorenom moru, upravo smo pokusavali skyp-om da se cujemo ali puca veza  :Sad:   Jos uvjek sam online na skypu u nadi da ce on dobiti signal, ali nista  :Sad:

----------


## uvijekvedra

Dok sam evo cekala supruga na skyp, pala mi je na pamet jedna blesava ideja  :Smile:  Otvorila sam blog za sve nas zene ciji su muzevi, momci na brodu. Naravno, necu imati mnogo vremena da ga uredjujem, pa se nadam da cete mi vi cure pomoci evo linka http://uvijekvedra.blogspot.com/   ko zna, mozda cemo time jedna drugoj pomoci na neki nacin.

----------


## Daisy@

navikle smo....teško je jako....
ali izdrži se,što te ne ubije,ojača te  :Smile:  (tako bar kažu)

jedino pozitivna stavr kad ga nema je da se pošteno naspavam,jer idem rano u krpe. Ovako smo sami tek kasno navečer, i onda legnemo u sitne sate, i budem koma koma neispavana....

još se budimo polomljeni i umorni..izgleda da nam madrac ili nešto ne štima...nakon 15 g valjda je dao svoje.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nahla

ajde, ajde, nemoj nama priče prodavat, znamo mi zašto ste umorni i izlomljeni .... :Wink:

----------


## Daisy@

hahahaha...
 :Laughing: 
ajde dobro prvih dana,ali nakon 4 mjeseca...treba malo i spavat
 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
ja naručila novi madrac,pa budem vidla u čemu je problem...u madracu ili nečem drugom  :Wink:

----------


## Doda

Uvijekvedra, 4 godine, a baš me ovih dana uhvatilo da se sama sebi divim....  :Smile: ))).....viruj mi.....joooo, znam, tek kada djeca dođu pa kada počnu s pitanjima...

----------


## uvijekvedra

Doda, izdrzi, i mene je billo uhvatilo, zato sam i potrazila neki forum da se medjusobno podrzimo i srecom nadjoh vas  :Very Happy: 
Sinoc sam razmisljala da otvorim blog, pa da jedna drugu podrzavamo i evo sad ga otvorih, pa valjda ce nam valjati  :Smile:  http://uvijekvedra.blogspot.com/

----------


## uvijekvedra

> Uvijekvedra, 4 godine, a baš me ovih dana uhvatilo da se sama sebi divim.... ))).....viruj mi.....joooo, znam, tek kada djeca dođu pa kada počnu s pitanjima...


  Opa, 4 godine, bravo, bravo. Ja sam sa svojim bila 8 godina u vezi, i evo godinu u braku.  :Smile:  Nekad ga zezam kako me uhvatio mladu i naivnu..  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Ma izdrzi, ovde smo da se medjusobno podrzavamo.

----------


## Daisy@

čitajuć post sjetih se nečeg,ajmo napisat kolko koja ima staža? :Grin: 

mi 15 g...1 i pol hodanja i još malo 14 godina braka

i još uvijek zaljubljena u njega... :Heart:   (čudom mi se čude svi oko mene :Laughing: )

----------


## nahla

mi 15 godina zajedno, od toga 7,5 braka
i mi zaljubljeni, nama se baš ne čude,heheheh

----------


## uvijekvedra

Ah, ja 8 godina veze  i evo danas je tacno 14 mjeseci braka.  :Very Happy: 
Nisam valjda jedina sa tolikim stazom zabavljanja .  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## SaraRi

Wooow, bravo bravo, sad ce biti 3g i 3mj da smo zajedno i 2g i 5mj da smo u braku :
)
Nakon 2-3mjeseca veze me zaprosio, vec smo planirali kako cemo se ozeniti po ljeti kad se vrati a onda ja saznala da sam trudna kad je on otisao, eto brzo smo mi sve to.  :Grin: 

I do dan danas ne mislim da sam pogrijesila, mlada sam ali volim ga i znam da zelim s njime ostati do kraja...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nahla

uvijekvedra   :Klap:   za blog

----------


## uvijekvedra

> uvijekvedra    za blog


 E hvala. To sam neku vece otvorila dok sam muza cekala na skyp.  :Smile:  Zbog nas zena sam ga otvorila, pa vljda nas bude..  :Smile:

----------


## Daisy@

super ti je blog...

ja još u nervozi....   :Sad:  

još 7 dana i mjesec dana je da ga nema,a čuli smo se pred skoro 3 tjedna jednom i to je to...

lagano šizim,ludim,i vrte mi se nemogući scenariji po glavi..mada se tješim da je sve to samo moja mašta..i da mooožda najjednostaviji odgovor je taj da ima puno posla ili da imaju riknuti kompj. sustav koji privremeno ne radi...

ma uh!!!   :Sad:

----------


## nahla

Daisy, vjerovatno im net nije ok...tako se i mom događalo, nisam baš skontala, al to nije kao pravi mail nego neki osnovni, koji se treba obnavljat svako toliko.tako je bar kd njega bilo. onda oni to ne bi obnovili i eto...javit će se , ne brini....siti se da je njemu puno teže nego tebi

----------


## Daisy@

znam da mu je teže...to mi neka tantra u životu,da mu jadnom nije lako zaraditi za svih nas.  :Sad: 

teško mi je kad nemam nikakvih vijesti od njega...
oni imaju svoju mail adresu preko firme,i kad dođe na brod,on je mora aktivirati,tj. poslati meni mail i onda ja njemu mogu slati mailove i dopisivati se.
Drugog načina nema...nemaju internet,ni ičeg.

 Poziv preko satelita (mada on izbjegava tako zvati),mailovi i pozivi s moba kad je blizu kraja...to je naš način komunikacije...

Milijun puta na dan prevrtim mail poštu da vidim dal je što stiglo...

baš mi jako fali...stalno mislim na njega   :Sad:

----------


## Daisy@

e nije tantra nego mantra  :Rolling Eyes:  mozak mi trokira očito...

----------


## neve86

Cure da vas pozdravim...ja nisam žena, nego kćer pomorca koja skida kapu svim ženama i djeci tih ljudi! Mojoj mami je bilo iznimno teško s nas troje, nit je bilo mobitela, niti interneta, tate nije bilo po godinu dana, a pisma su bila najveća radost za sve nas...on još uvik navigava, mi smo svi odrasli i stvarno je sve ispalo u najboljem redu, mislim da smo zbog njegovog zanimanja svi jako bliski i povezani...smatram da je ipak njemu bilo najteže...rođendani, Božići, krizme, bolnice....puno toga je bilo bez njega... sad je ipak puno lakše, chatamo skoro svaki dan  :Smile: )

----------


## uvijekvedra

Daisy@ nemoj da brines, vjerovatno nema neta. Uskoro ce te nazvati, cuce te se, a ti kada mu cujes glas, imat ces najlhepsi osmjeh..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Daisy@

imat ću imat...bar se nadam...za sad sam samo  :Sad:  

strpljen-spašen....

ehhhh....


ej cure,nešto mi palo na pamet.. tko zna, možda su naši m bili i skupa kad na kakvom brodu  :Smile: 
sve je moguće...hehe..zanimljiva pomisao..

a mi sad tu tješimo jedna drugu  :Heart:

----------


## gracia

Evo, da se i ja javim...još nisam žena pomorca, ali sam djevojka, nemam ni djecu još. Možda sam uljez ovdje, ali veže nas isto...čekanje voljenog, dok se s mora vrati kući. Mi ne živimo zajedno (još) pa vjerujem da je i manje bolno kad ode, jer ne ostaje mi prazan dom, ne ostajem s djecom koja me prijeko trebaju...ali vjerujte mi, iako fizički nisam sama, ja se stalno tako osjećam. Pogotovo, čudno je to za opisati, ali ako je neko slavlje, gdje su svi prisutni, mene sve stegne oko srca, tada samoću osjećam najviše, ja bi da je on uz mene, da se naslonim na njega, da me drži za ruku...ponekad imam osjećaj kad je tu, da vidim samo njega, da dišem i upijam samo njega, i tako ga pohlepno želim samo za sebe.   sad je već punih mjesec dana na brodu, moram se strpjeti još 3 mjeseca. najgore je ako razmišljam o vremenu, a to radim često...i shvatila sam, iako fizički nije tu, tako je prisutan, pa stalno mislim na njega. kad kupujem neki komad robe, neke cipele, u glavi mislim kako će mu se svidjeti kad se vrati. Uz njega sam prošla i prolazim najdivnije trenutke, kad ode, stalno gledam naše slike i planiram što ćemo raditi kad se vrati.  Iako nismo muž i žena, iako ne djelimo isti dom, njegovi odlasci su uvijek gorkog okusa, onaj osjećaj kad znam da ide i onaj kamen u trbuhu, koji se danima ne pomakne. I onaj aerodrom i zvuk aviona koji se kreću po pisti, sve mi je kao noćna mora...ali zato povratak, onaj dugi zagrljaj kad imaš osjećaj da ga nikad nebi pustila, onaj poljubac koji kao da vam je prvi...pobjedi svu daljinu, čežnju...i znaš da se stalno vrtiš u krug, i znaš da će se opet dogoditi njegovo odlazak na brod i čekanje...  Sve to znaš i svega si svjesna,ali ga zato voliš i želiš samo još jače.

----------


## isto skulirana

Drage moje,evo jedna nova ženskica.čitajući vaše postove vidim sebe u različitim fazama. ja i MM smo 10 godina skupa,6 u braku, i on plovi sve to vrijeme.sada nije tako loše,ugovori su mu 2-2,a  i dijete nije više tako malo.mogu reći da sam se navikla na život s njim, i na na svoj život bez njega,blizu mi je obitelj i prijatelji,dijete ispuni dan.Uglavom puuno lakše nego prije kad sam ronila suze i satravala sebe zbog njegovog odlaska.možda nije sve  dramatično kao na početku ali upravo sam čula njegovu najdražu pjesmu na cmc-u i osjetila toplo oko srca..pozdrav svima :Heart:

----------


## nahla

*gracia, skulirana* dobro došle
gracia, nisi ti nikakav uljez, meni nema razlike između djevojke i žene... samo da ti kažem, bit će puno lakše kad dođu djeca, bar šta se tiče vrimena, brže će prolazit

----------


## Daisy@

dobro došle curke..
sve smo mi žene pomoraca..u svakom smislu...njihove po srcu, a zakon je tu manje bitan.

vrijeme stvarno brže prolazi kad imaš više obaveza...vidim recimo,razliku jedno ili više djece. S jednom išlo je nekako..al s dvije vrijeme ide još puno brže.
Nama preksutra mjesec dana...
još se nije javio... :Crying or Very sad: 

noćas mi šogor odlazi..njegov mlađi brat...došao je pozdraviti, a u meni tuga. On je samo brat od mog najdražeg,a ipak osjećam se tužno.  

nikome nije to lagan život...

sve se svodi na život prije i nakon odlaska..pa život nakon dolaska...i tako sve u krug... 

tko zna kako to ide njima...mi to gledamo s našeg aspekta života...zanima me njihov način razmišljanja...

mom mm-u je dosta teško to objasniti...onda meni bude žao čačkat po toj temi,pa ga pustim na miru.

----------


## isto skulirana

Zaista nije lagan život,svojevremeno sam imala strahove da će razdvojenost učiniti svoje,da ćemo postati potpuni stranci i to sve zbog toga jer se trudimo što bezbolnije preživjeti rastanke i "prebaciti drugi film".svatko se pokušava nositi s takvom situacijom najbolje što zna.Razlika je u tome što su meni rastanci i odvojenost puno teže padali dok nismo dobili dijete,a njemu je otkad imamo malenu sve teže ići.i što je već jedna žena rekla,oni se ponašaju kao da je doma vrijeme stalo dok njih nije bilo,ali sve se to pregrmi dok ima ljubavi,želje i poštovanja...sad sam se ja raspisala... i još da se nadovežem,mm kakao kaže plovi isključivo radi novaca,navodno mu je dosta i brodova i mora, i da, vječito priča o poslu na kopnu... :Wink: ,i ja se nadam da bi jednom i mi mogli živjeti kao i svi drugi ljudi ali kako vrijeme ide,nada je sve blijeđa,ali opet,kažem vam kako sada stvari stoje,sasvm dobro se nosim s takvim životom,još tri tjedna pa je kući :Very Happy:  tako da sad kujemo planove za njegov odmor

----------


## SaraRi

Dobro dosle curke.. :Very Happy: 

Mojeg nema mjesec i 10dana. Smrc.. Ali jos malo pa smo na pola puta...  :Smile: 

Isto skulirana, i moj muz prica o promjeni posla od kad smo se upoznali, da bi jednom volio raditi doma, ali niti ja se ne nadam previse.
I znam da bi se on tesko naviknuo na puno manja primanja jer od kad zna za sebe plovi..

Daisy  :Sad: 
Nadam se da ce ti se uskoro javiti, da je sve ok i da ces se onda malo razveseliti i smiriti...a do tada saljem  :Love:

----------


## gracia

Znam da je taj period najgori, kad se ne može javiti, a nama sto filmova u glavi, gdje, što, kako?  Ali, ni oni nikad ne mogu znati kakvo je stanje na brodu, vjrojatno nešto sa signalom, vezom ili kako to već ide. Daisy, izdrži, već će se javiti. 
Što se tiče promjene posla, ja o tome niti ne sanjam, a možda će zvučati ludo od mene, ja to nebi tražila od njega.  Koliko god nama rastanci i čekanje teško padali, to je njegov život. Za taj život se odlučio prije nego smo se upoznali, njemu je more u krvi, nije to samo radi dobre zarade, to je nešto više, neka neobjašnjiva sila u njemu. Ja sam njegova potpora u svemu, pa tako i u tim bolnim odlascima.
Često me znaju pitati hoće li on prestati ići na brod, zašto  ne pronađe neki posao doma,razmišlja li o tome, kako izdržim, kakva nam je veza kad smo razdvojeni....????
Ne razumijem zašto njih to muči, zašto oni doma ne pronađu bolji posao, nego rade poslove koje ne vole i stoje sa svojim ženama i svi nezadovoljni, izdržim bez njega zato što ga volim, zato što vjerujem u nas iako smo daleko.
E, Skulirana, tako i moj...dođe doma, i onda priča o brodu  :Smile:  Ali kažem vam...to mu je u krvi i ja to neću i ne želim mijenjati.

----------


## Daisy@

moj je tip pomorca da mu mora dosta...on kad mora poć, živčani već prije nego je otišao..ali je svjestan da takve plaće doma ne može imati..
ja sam prihvatila njegov posao kao takav,jer ga je odabrao,i imao prije nego smo se mi i sreli,i to je bio njegov izbor koji ja poštujem...uvijek ću mu biti potpora i stajati uz njega,ma što on smislio za dalje..jer ga volim.
i moj posao nije baš lak..mene nema svaku 4 noć,imam smjene,djeca su tu,treba ih čuvati,srediti,ako su bolesne,bdjeti nad njima po noći,a ja najčešće radim...  sve to ima svoj danak.
zahvalna sam na svekijima,bez kojih bi mi život bio daleko više kompliciran. Ovako štimamo nekako.

Danas mu je mjesec dana.....

još ništa....al trpim,i nadam se.

----------


## uvijekvedra

Dobro dosle cure  :Very Happy: 

Daisy@ kako si?

E hajte cure malo da oraspolozimo Daisy@ , ipak sve znam kako je kada nam se dragi ne moze javiti.. Evo jedan smijesan link za Daisy@ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFC_P...eature=related

----------


## mimi 25

Pratim temu i samo da se prijavim u klub  :Smile: 
MM danas dolazi i jedva cekam. Trebao je jucer , ali, naravno, komplikacije pa smo cekali jos jedan dan.

Mi smo skupa 13 godina (3 u braku) od cega on plovi 12. 
Bilo je ugovora 4-2, 2-2 i sada smo na 1-1.
I ne znam, s jedne strane smo se naucili na taj nacin zivota, a s druge strane imam osjecaj da nikada necemo to bas do kraja prihvatiti ( u smislu da smo bas ok onaj dan kada on odlazi).

*Isto skulirana*, slazem se s tobom, iako meni vrijeme puno brze prolazi od kad imamo klince, njemu je puno teze otici.

I same znate sve pluseve i minuse tog zanimanja i za njih i za nas i za cijelu obitelj, ali tako je kako je.
Gledajuci kakva je situacija u nasoj zemlji, sretna sam sto ima taj posao. I koliko god bi mi voljeli da se zaposli kod nas, s obzirom na stanje u RH, nazalost mislim da to nece biti tako brzo.

MM je to struka, ali brat mi je silom prilika otisao na brod. Kao i puno njegovih prijatelja. Tako da mi se sve vrti oko ispracaja i doceka.....

Danas docekujem....... :Zaljubljen: 

Puno pozdrava cure i drzite se!

----------


## Daisy@

:Love:  hvala *uvijekvedra 

*a eto..ide nekako...još ništa novog,čekam,čekam i čekam :Cekam: 

ovih dana bi trebali doć u ameriku (po nekom mom proračunu) pa se nadam kakvom pozivu s moba...

barem je plaća došla,ako ništa drugo...
u poslu sam,majstor mi farba cijeli stan,ja na radnom go,pa imam posla da ne mislim na svašta.

volim obavljati ovakve poslove dok ga nema,da ga s tim ne opterećujem kad je kod kuće....

jeste vidle,čitam u novinama da ona norveška firma Gearbulk otpušta europljane i da će uzet samo filipince :Rolling Eyes:  oko 200 naših je na toj firmi...
to sve poludilo...

al brzo će se predomislit..kao režu troškove..samo neka daju..kad im dođu filipinci i nabiju štete na rodovima,onda će vidjet dal im se isplate manje plaće filipima,ili malo veće našima ali će brod ići bez stajanja...

*mimi25* uživajte! to su najljepši trenuci.... :Heart:

----------


## uvijekvedra

Pa bar na sekund da te oraspolozim Daisy@ -tu smo da se podrzavamo.. Ako sam imalo uspjela-super! Jao, mogu misliti "haosa" po kuci kod tebe. Ali, lakse ti prodje dan u obavezama. Nadam se da ces se uskoro cuti sa njim. Tvoj je na teretnom brodu jel?

Ja sam se upravo sad cula sa muzem,zbog vremenske razlike, ja se njemu prilagodjavam, pa budem kasno na netu. Nismo ni 15 min. pricali, toliko je umoran. Tesko mi pada kada ga vidim svog onako slomljenog, a ne mogu mu pomoci. Ali i ako onako slomljen od umora, svaki put i on i ja imamo osmjeh na licu kada se vidimo putem skyp-a. Uvijek uspije da me nasmije. Nedostaje mi.

----------


## Daisy@

je,na teretnima je..tankeri.

kako mora biti lijepo kad se vidite preko skypa :Zaljubljen: 

ja se jutros digla jako rano...sad sam počela i ružno sanjati :Crying or Very sad:     valjda razmišljam svašta pa su se pretočili moji strahovi u snove..probudim se,nastavim spavat i opet isti san...još jednom tako..pa sam se išla ustat...

tako se samo mučim....

već sam stvarno na izmaku snaga...

----------


## jelena.O

su ti vaši muževi na stranskom brodu, moj buraz je na našem tankeru

----------


## SaraRi

> su ti vaši muževi na stranskom brodu, moj buraz je na našem tankeru


Moj muz je na stranom tankeru.... Nazalost nemaju internet, cujemo se preko satelita kad nazove (1 tjedno) i preko satelita si saljemo mailove..
Ali tako bi voljela da imamo internet i skype, sve bi bilo lakse......do tada se zadovoljimo time sto imamo...

Daisy, da se sto prije javi....  :Love:

----------


## uvijekvedra

Daisy@ To su samo ruzni snovi. I sama znas da se nista lose nece dogoditi. Uskoro ce se on tebi javiti pa ces biti  :Very Happy: 

Ah hvala onom ko "izmisli" skyp.  :Smile:   :Zaljubljen: 

Moj je na putnickom brodu, pa mi je sreca sto uvijek moze sate za  internet da kupi. Krajem mjeseca ce krenuti put Evrope, a kada dodje, brod ce mu uplovljavat i u Dubrovnik, tako da jedva cekam  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## di007

Pozdrav iz Zagreba,ja sam također žena pomorca.Imamo klinca od 13 mjeseci s kojim sam doma. Danie, u potpunosti te razumijem,i mene ponekad uhvati kriza,sve obavljam u nekoj žurbi i nemam baš vremena.Kalendar mi je najbolji prijatelj,stalno ga proucavam,brojim i cekam kad ce doci dan povratka mog najdražeg.Nije lako,  ali tješim se činjenicom da kad dodje doma onda je slobodan 24 sata na dan.Inace otišao je prije 3 dana pa sam u totalnoj depri. 


> Bok cure,
> vidim da mi timing nije bas najbolji... vasi tek otisli, a moj se vraca u cetvrtak  
> Mislim da je nas nacin zivota nesto posebno i da je nas odnos s muzevima poseban. Ima onih dana "Ajme meni nije mi dobro..." - simptome necu nabrajati , ali ima i onih kad se sama sebi cudim kako sam uspjela, kad sam ponosna na nas, na samu sebe, na njega... Necu puno o osjecajima, ali mislim "ALL BAD THINGS ARE HAPPENING FOR A GOOD REASON" i da treba on meni biti potpora koliko sam i ja njemu, bez obzira jel on na brodu ili doma - naravno, koliko mogucnosti komunikacije dopustaju.... 
> Ja sam inace kad njega nema sama sa curicom od 17 mj. , baka i deda daleko, nemam ju komu ostaviti ni na pola sata. I prije par dana mene uhvatila kriza. Mala dosla u onu fazu kada se samo ljuti, razbija, cvili, ne prihvaca NE, ne zna sto hoce itd. A meni dosli gosti i otisli, pa poremetili rutinu, pa ne znam di bi pocela pospremati, cistiti, peglati, pa ne spavam dobro, ne mozemo van jer malu strah od snjega i tako me stisnulo da sam nju stavila u "kavez" (tzv vrtic) a ja sam se sakrila u WC, plakala i napisala muzu preko skype-a da NEMOGUVISE.  A on shvatio problem, jer inace ne pisem takve stvari, valjda se nekako izvukao iz smjene, nasao isto neki WC i dopisivao se samnom samo par minuta. Poslije toga, bilo mi je bolje i vratila se "na posao". (Za one koje nemaju takvu internet-vezu... kad nije imao, znao me je nazvati s mosta u takvim situacijama.)  Tako da sam sretna sto imam takvog muza i vjerujem da se vise brine o nama nego sto mi (i drugi) mislimo. On je vise prisutan nego neki koji su kod kuce svaku vecer pa sjednu pred TV i papaju kokice. Eto, to samo kao pricica za laku noc... 
> 
> Sada mene zanima nesto drugo. Vi koje imate djecu, koje ste povremeno bez muza i bez pomoci bake ili drugih osoba... Kako je sa *dvije* bebe, ili dvoje male djece? Jel vam dolazi netko za ciscenje barem kad su takve situacije da ne stignete nista? Jel kuhate svaki dan? Kako provodite "slobodno" vrijeme? Jel idete s bebom na kavu ili kako? 
> Kod mene je ovako: Ja sam *jako* pedantna i ne volim nered i prljavstinu (nitko ne voli, ali drugima manje smeta). Ne prodje dan da ne cistim nesto. Ja kuham svaki dan frisko za nas dvije, ponekad samo bude nesto za dva dana. Peglam - iako mi neki kazu da je peglanje izaslo iz mode i da se samo treba lipo slozit i da je to ok. Ali inace u _bezmuzno_ vrijeme ja ne stignem skoro pa nista "lijepo", npr pogledati cijeli film, citati cijele knjige, otici na mirnu kavu, otici kod frizera, ne stignem depilirati (nego to napravim u roku 12 sati nakon povratka muza  ) itd. Kako vi to organizirate?
> 
> Zanima me isto jel koja od vas zivi u Zagrebu ili okolici? 
> ...

----------


## di007

pozdrav svima,evo ja ovdje nova,tema mi je poznata,i moj dragi plovi.Otišao je ovu srijedu pa sam još u depri.Vec sam se bacila na kalendar i odbrojavanje.Ne stignem previše biti u depri jer imamo klinca od 13 mjeseci,poprilicno zivahnog tako da mi nije dosadno.Naporno je jer sam vecinu vremena sama, ali se tješim kao i vecina vas činjenicom da je to trenutno najbolje rješenje s obzirom da kod nas u državi  i nije baš idealna situacija.Mislim da ljudi opcenito ne mogu bas shvatiti naš način života,bar sam ja stekla takav dojam jer najčešci odgovor kad kažem da mi je muž pomorac je:"jooj,ja to ne bi mogla".Nije lako, al kad se sjetim leptirica u trbuhu prije njegovog dolaska i osmjeha na licima kad se vidimo sve ostalo postaje nebitno.

----------


## Doda

Heeeej Mimi 25....i moj je na ugovoru 1-1...moramo priznati d aje to ipak lakše od onih 4, 6 mjeseci...Kako izdržiš mjesec dana, ja uvijek volim reći da mi se to kompenzira s ovih mjesec kada je doma.....  :Smile: ))) Di 007, dobro došla...Kako si mi, jel' te još depra drži?

----------


## zasad skulirana

moj je prekjucer otiso....njemu dosad najteze radi curice...srecom,on ima i net i skype pa cak i tel,sve besplatno....a ugovor je 40-40 pa se izdrzi...
on je bio na GB i otisao lani...odavno su se spremale cistke bijelaca,njemu je vec lani kapetan bio Filipinac sto je nezamislivo tamo gdje je sad (dredgeri),oni su iskljucivo cistaci isl...
GB ima svoj centar za obuku u Manilli,sto vise reci....

ja se jos uvijek grozim povratka na posao i sve se mislim uzet neplaceno mjesec-dva da izgustamo u ljetu....

----------


## isto skulirana

pozdrav cure,evo ja brojim sitno,još tjedan dana,ali nikad proć!valjda me on zezne jer ima već par tjedana odbrojava kad će doma,kad ne brojiš dane nekako brže proođe.i on srećem ima net,dopisujemo se svaki dan skoro,a često smo i na skype-u!kad se sjetim prije su bili samo pozivi sa satelita koji je dosta skup,i ponekad sms-ovi,i ugovori od 6 mjeseci,jooooj,ali sve prođe....Sad me drži ona pozitivna nervoza i isčekivanje ali iskreno,koliko god ga jedva čekam znam da će mi trebati i malo vremena da se naviknem na drugi ritam i promjenu rutine koju imamo ja i malena.ali to su sve slatke muke,a tko bi udovoljio nama ženama :Saint:

----------


## SaraRi

> najčešci odgovor kad kažem da mi je muž pomorac je:"jooj,ja to ne bi mogla"..


Tako i meni....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mimi 25

*Doda*, mi smo jako zadovoljni ovakvim ugovorom. Provali smo i one duze tako da sada zaista cjenimo sto MMa nema "samo" mjesec dana.
A izdrzim, od kad imamo klince vrijeme mi brze prolazi, dani su maksimalno ispunjeni. A bude svakako.....
Stalno  mi je u glavi da je MM 6 mjeseci na godinu 24 sata na dan s nama. Kad tako gledas, lakse je!

A ovi komentari tipa " joooj, ja to ne bi mogla". grrrrrrr, ne volim to slusati jer se uvijek nadovezu komentari kako MM puno toga propusta, kako sam ja sama s klincima i bla bla bla........kao da svi vide samo losu stranu tog posla i onda pile li ga pile po tome.....
Da je lako - nije! Ali mi smo sretni i znamo se nositi s tom situacijom!
Ne znam kako vi gledate na te komentare, ali mene bas zivciraju!

----------


## SamoTvoja

Pozdrav svima!

Slučajno naletjeh na ovaj forum i prepoznah se u ovoj temi. Naime, nisam supruga, ali sam cura dečka koji je pomorac. Svima nam je zajedničko čekanje i neprestano odbrojavanje. Moj je otišao prije nekoliko dana, s tim da je ugovor na 3 mjeseca, što opet nije strašno, ali... Previše mi nedostaje... Mislila sam da ću se zaposliti s nekim obavezama pa da će biti lakše, ali ništa. Nekako se sve svodi na to da razmišljam o njemu i kako će nam biti kad se napokon vrati... Ne mogu se na ništa koncentrirati, usamljeno se osjećam bez njega... Davajte savjete kako da ispunim vrijeme, kako ga vi ispunjavate da vam brže prođe čekanje? Puse!

----------


## isto skulirana

samo tvoja,preporučujem ti što više druženja,kava s prijama,uglavnom meni je uvijek bilo puno lakše kad bi bila dosta među ljudima,još ako imaš i ostalih obveza,faks ili posao to bolje.i kao što nas je dosta  reklo,puuuno brže vrijeme prolazi kad dođu klinci!uglavnom onu prazninu koju osjećaš ne može ti nitko ispuniti,meni je stvarno bilo teško prvih par godina veze,kasnije se valjda navikneš na život s njim,i život bez njega,ili s godinama to shvaćaš manje dramatično,opet,kako tko.pusa i ne daj se!ne možeš srcu narediti da ne razmišlja o voljenome....

----------


## Doda

Pa upravo to Mimi 25, tako i ja gledam na stvari, doma mi je 6 mj..Ok, nema ga mjesec dana, ali što je to naspram 6, 4 kao prije....Kada je doma napunimo vrijeme skupa kao da je 2mj pa je stvarno lakše...A Mimi 25, radiš li ti?
Samo tvoja...znamo da je teško i nmeoj nikada slušati komentare ljudi, dobro Mimi kaže.Svi smo različiti...Neki u takvim vezama/brakovima možemo, neki ne...Očito smo s pomorcima jer ih volimo i kada su doma, vrijedno je čekanja...Jaaaaa....odem s frendicama na akvu, upisala sam si zumbu, odem u shopping, jadam se najboljoj frendici, pogledam dobar film i vrijeme prođe i on je odmah tu..Prepričavamo jedan drugome kako, što sam radila, otvorimo bocu vina kada je doma i kao najveći balavci do jutra gledamo zagrjeni fil, čakulamo....Ne brini, vrijeme ćeš si uvijek ispuniti...Ja volim reći, kada nam nemapomoraca, imamo svo vrijeme za sebe, a kada su doma uživamo s njima...Kako moja frendica dobro kaže ća joj je momak doma, svaki dan su skupa da nema nekada vremena ni na manikuru od njega otići...Hehehehhehe  :Smile: )) Sve je to kakvi smo karakteri......

----------


## isto skulirana

Da,mnoge govore da to one ne bi mogle,ali isto sve kad tad kažu da bi i one svoje muževe uputile na brod.uhvati ih monotonija,besparica i sto drugih stvari....i mene smetaju ti komentari,ali ne obazirem se odavno na njih,nego sa smiješkom odgovaram JA MOGU!MIMI,i ja tako gledam,on s nama kvalitetno provodi skoro sve slobodno vrijeme i sigurno se se posveti više djetetu nego mnogi očevi koju su svaki dan fizički prisutni

----------


## SamoTvoja

Hvala na riječima utjehe Doda!

Pa da, s njima smo jer ih volimo jer inače sigurno ne bismo trpjele toliku razdvojenost. Upisala sam teretanu, izlazim na kave s prijateljicama, obaveze su tu. Nastojim si što više isplanirati dan.. Teško jest, ali istina je i da imaš vremena za sebe. Nema mjesta monotoniji, svaki put kada dođe kao da se ponovno zaljubite jedno u drugo i to mi je predivno. Živim za taj osjećaj kada će mi doći... kada vidim neke svoje prijateljice koje su 24/7 sa svojim dečkima/muževima, shvatim da i nije tako loše ovako.. Bitno je biti što više zaposlen pa je lakše i prebroditi krize... Plus naravno ako se češće čujete s njim.. evo mi smo se maloprije čuli i zaista mi je puno lakše kad se čujemo ovako često.. I plus kada se sjetim kako će nam biti lijepo kada se napokon vrati  :Love:

----------


## di007

Bok curke,evo u srijedu ce biti 2 tjedna,dakle brojim još 4: i nešto sitno.Sad sam se vratila u rutinu,mali je živahan pa nemam vremena biti u depri.Najteže mi bude navecer,ma da bar može biti par minuta dnevno doma,samo da ga kratko vidim.Pozdrav Doda,koliko ti odbrojavaš?


> Heeeej Mimi 25....i moj je na ugovoru 1-1...moramo priznati d aje to ipak lakše od onih 4, 6 mjeseci...Kako izdržiš mjesec dana, ja uvijek volim reći da mi se to kompenzira s ovih mjesec kada je doma..... ))) Di 007, dobro došla...Kako si mi, jel' te još depra drži?

----------


## mimi 25

*Doda*, ja sam doma s klincima. Volim svoj posao, ali klinci su mi sad na prvom mjestu. Nisam bila za stalno zaposlena prije nego sam ostala trudna prvi put, nego stalno neke zamjene ( prosvjeta), tako da sam ostala doma i nakon navrsene godine dana mladjega. Posla ce biti ( nadam se), a klinci su mi samo jednom mali.

*Di007*, brzo ce to proci. Sad ste ulovili ritam ineces se ni okrenuti i TM je doma. A znam taj feeling (sve ga znamo) kada ga zelis vidjeti makar na kratko!

*Samo Tvoja*, imas pravo, ispuni si dan razlicitom aktivnostima koje volis i bitice ti lakse. Iako su momenti tuge neizbjezni.....

*Isto Skulirana*, dobar, kratak i jasan odgovor na komentare " ja to ne bi mogla"   :Cool: 

Ps. tako mi brzo prolazi vrijeme kada je MM doma.....

----------


## Doda

Di 007, odbrojavam još 10 dana...Jeeeeeeeee.....već sam nam ja mjesec dana kada je doma skroz isplaniralajer jos djece nemamo, ali sporije mi dani prolaze jer nemam obaveze oko dječice  :Sad: (((....A što se tiče ovih komentara, ja to ne bi mogla.....ma jooooj, otupimo s vremenom na to, kao i na ono da mi to trpimo radi dobrih novaca...Ma koma, ljudi su zločesti pa se jednostavno na takve ne trebA OBAZIRATI...a što se tiče ovih 24/7 šta su doma, na kopnu, pa pola mojih prijateljica vidi svoje momke, one koje još s njima ne žive sat-dva na dan i ond asvatko gleda na svoju stranu dok piju kavu, ne generaliziram ja, ali vjerujte mi cure  i žene moje, ja kada je on doma , iskoristim svaki sekund s njime i cijenim ga jer ga nema ukupno 6mj na godinu....Eto, pa neka zle duše onda govore, ja znam kolika je moja ljubav velika, još veća će biti kada će tu biti dica...i on je prekrasan čovjek i njegov karakter najbolje odgovara mome i ne bi ga mijenjala za nikoga sa kopna, a mislim da je svima nam to najbitnije...Oni su pomorci, mi smo to znale i neka nas uvijek kada su na moru drži da se volimo i da nije mjerilo ljubavi količina vremena provedena skupa nego kvaliteta...možda se samo tješim, ali ja sam si neke stavri tako posložila u glavi d ami bude lakše...Možd asam smiješna, ali eto.....  :Sad: ((((

----------


## SamoTvoja

Skulirana, nije mi bilo uopće prikazalo tvoju poruku, hvala i tebi na potpori! :Smile: 
Doda, hvala i tebi  :Smile:  
A da, nemožeš zapovijediti srcu da ne misli na njega, to je tako... samo još 2 mjeseca i 20ak dana mi se sad učini uh.. Al normalno da će i to proći...
E a znate šta mi je najgore cure? kad ono nekome rečeš da si u vezi s pomorcem, pa kad počnu spike: e ja imam jednu frendicu koju je muž varao dok je bio na brodu, pa muž se zaljubio u neku drugu i rastavili su se blabla... Mislim, ne mogu vjerovati kako su ljudi zlobni i bezobrazni... Počnu ti puniti glavu glupostima.. Mislim, ok, imam svakakvih muškaraca, ali odmah kad ti počnu: ne bih ti ja bila s njim, kad ga nikad nema doma... no comment! kao da su ljubomorni,,, a to mi i rekla osoba koja je totalno nezadovoljna svojim životom...

cure, koliko još vi odbrojavate? puse!!

----------


## di007

DODA ovo si jako lijepo rekla,i slažem se.Bitna je kvaliteta.S obzirom da su vecina prijatelja MM pomorci mogu reci da svi redom imaju kvalitetne veze i brakove.Baš mi je drago da sam našla ovaj forum jer imam osjecaj da je našu situaciju teže shvaiti  ljudima koji nisu baš upoznati s takvim načinom života.


> Di 007, odbrojavam još 10 dana...Jeeeeeeeee.....već sam nam ja mjesec dana kada je doma skroz isplaniralajer jos djece nemamo, ali sporije mi dani prolaze jer nemam obaveze oko dječice (((....A što se tiče ovih komentara, ja to ne bi mogla.....ma jooooj, otupimo s vremenom na to, kao i na ono da mi to trpimo radi dobrih novaca...Ma koma, ljudi su zločesti pa se jednostavno na takve ne trebA OBAZIRATI...a što se tiče ovih 24/7 šta su doma, na kopnu, pa pola mojih prijateljica vidi svoje momke, one koje još s njima ne žive sat-dva na dan i ond asvatko gleda na svoju stranu dok piju kavu, ne generaliziram ja, ali vjerujte mi cure  i žene moje, ja kada je on doma , iskoristim svaki sekund s njime i cijenim ga jer ga nema ukupno 6mj na godinu....Eto, pa neka zle duše onda govore, ja znam kolika je moja ljubav velika, još veća će biti kada će tu biti dica...i on je prekrasan čovjek i njegov karakter najbolje odgovara mome i ne bi ga mijenjala za nikoga sa kopna, a mislim da je svima nam to najbitnije...Oni su pomorci, mi smo to znale i neka nas uvijek kada su na moru drži da se volimo i da nije mjerilo ljubavi količina vremena provedena skupa nego kvaliteta...možda se samo tješim, ali ja sam si neke stavri tako posložila u glavi d ami bude lakše...Možd asam smiješna, ali eto..... ((((

----------


## Doda

Tako i je...Zlobni i oni nezadovoljni svojim životom, komentiraju tuđe.....pogodi taj tren, ali slušati ne treba...

----------


## marli

Pozdrav svima!

Danas sam slucajno naletila na ovu temu pa evo da vam se pridruzim. Muz mi ja naravno pomorac. Imamo dvoje djece i u braku smo 10 godina.  Otisao je prije mjesec i po, a mene ovih dana  hvata uzasna kriza. 
Drago mi da sam vas pronasla pa da mogu s vama tipkati, pogotovo ovako navecer kad nam djeca spavaju, dnevni poslovi su zavrseni a nedostaje nam netko s kim bismo popricali na kraju dana.

----------


## isto skulirana

Samo tvoja,meni su ti ti komentari što se tiče varanja još najzlobniji,ako će netko varati,raditi će to bez obzira kojim se poslom bavio,i koliko daleko ili blizu od svoje cure/žene bio.ako je nekome suđeno zaljubit se u nekog drugog,opet nebitno gdje je..

----------


## di007

Slažem sve,ma joj na živce mi ide jer kad spomenes pomorce vecini ljudi asocijacija je lova,lagodan život,varanje a nitko se ne pita kakva je druga strana i ima li možda negativnih strana takvog nacina zivota.Nema ih doma za blagdane,kad dijete prohoda,kad mu izraste prvi zub,kad smo tuzne,depresivne ili ljute i želimo to s nekim podijeliti,to rijetko tko primjecuje. 


> Samo tvoja,meni su ti ti komentari što se tiče varanja još najzlobniji,ako će netko varati,raditi će to bez obzira kojim se poslom bavio,i koliko daleko ili blizu od svoje cure/žene bio.ako je nekome suđeno zaljubit se u nekog drugog,opet nebitno gdje je..

----------


## SamoTvoja

Da, moje cure, tako svi stereotipno razmišljaju... Čula sam za neke slučajeve, ali ne znači da su svi pomorci isti, kurvari i sl. Zatupljena sredina nažalost.. Upisala sam si teretanu pa će mi vrijeme još brže prolaziti, a onda na ljeto uživancija kad mi dođe, ne mogu dočekati  :Very Happy:  .Svakako da je lakše kad su tu djeca jer si puno zaposleniji, no nadam se da će mi i ovako brzo proći vrijeme jer je tu i fax...

----------


## di007

Pozdrav Marli,moj dragi je otisao prije skoro 2 tjedna a imam osjecaj kao da ga nema 2 mj.Kad dodje dani lete, a kad ode onda rastezu i nikako docekati dan povratka.Al kad vec pocne tjedan kad dolazi, e onda kao da me netko bocne iglicom ,postanem sva lepršava,nestrpljiva i baš mi prijateljica kaže kako se tocno može vidjeti po meni kad mi muž dolazi.hehehe

----------


## gracia

Ja i moj dragi smo razdvojeni po 4 mjeseca, nekad malo više, ali više od 5 još nisam brojila. Doma je kratko...nikad ne bude cijela 3 mjeseca, ali takav nam je tempo, takav život i takva ljubav. A ljubav je velika, jača od daljine i vremena koje ne provodimo zajedno. Kad je bio odsutan ja sam saznala za trudnoću, djelili smo sreću preko telefonskih razgovora...onda se dogodilo nešto bolno, izgubila sam bebu, a njega nije bilo. I sve smo izdržali, sve prebrodili.  Trudila sam se da mu olakšam te dane, jer koliko god meni bilo teško, znala sam da ga u toj situacija daljina užasno boli. Uvjeravala sam ga da sam dobro,  da će sve biti u redu...a u sebi sam vrištala. Vjerujem da bi vas većina postupila tako. Ja znam da je nama teško, ostanemo same, prolazimo neke stvari...ali ja se uvijek imam nasloniti na rame bratu, sestri, prijateljici...i svjesna sam da on svoje boli na brodu nema s kim podijeliti. Za njega, ja bi napravila, sve...i više od toga.   pozdravljam vas sve!  I mirno more i sretan povratak svima onima koje s ljubavlju čekamo.

----------


## SamoTvoja

Drage cure, nadam se da vam lete dani. Evo kod mene leti drugi tjedan.. nastojim što više biti zaposlena.. Kako ste vi? Čula sam se maloprije s dragim i baš mi je muka kada vidim kako mu je teško.. Dođe mi da zaplačem.

----------


## di007

Dani  bi mogli i malo brže prolaziti.I ja se cula s dragim,i njemu je tesko,pogotovo zbog maloga.Vidjeli smo se prije par dana preko kamere i mislim da ga to oraspoloži za cijeli tjedan.Vec sam sama sebi smijesna kad ga pocnem tješiti,kao brzo ce to proci a znam da mu se dani vuku i svi su redom isti.


> Drage cure, nadam se da vam lete dani. Evo kod mene leti drugi tjedan.. nastojim što više biti zaposlena.. Kako ste vi? Čula sam se maloprije s dragim i baš mi je muka kada vidim kako mu je teško.. Dođe mi da zaplačem.

----------


## JaMajka

Kod nas nema plakanja  :Smile: 
Tempo mi je prejak, dani lete, već je više od 20 dana ća, još tri mjeseca, proletit će  :Smile: 

Nauči se čovjek na sve.
Nije nam dobro, ali bome nije ni loše.
Doći će u najljepše doba godine i tome se već sad veselimo  :Smile:

----------


## nahla

> Kod nas nema plakanja 
> Tempo mi je prejak, dani lete, već je više od 20 dana ća, još tri mjeseca, proletit će 
> 
> Nauči se čovjek na sve.
> Nije nam dobro, ali bome nije ni loše.
> Doći će u najljepše doba godine i tome se već sad veselimo


ovako i ja razmišljam
baš, navikneš se nekako. moj će sad opet ić na 6 mjeseci, al šta ću, nije smak svita

----------


## SaraRi

Danas je tocno 2mj od kad je moj muz otisao  :Sad: 

Ali, jos 1mj i doma je  :Smile:  Sad se vec lakse dise kad ne brojim mjesece vise nego samo dane...

Ali naravno mali opet bolestan, povracao cijelu noc, i nego kad ce to bit nego sam kad sam sama doma i kad nema muza da pomogne....  :Sad: ((((((

Tako da lakse je uz djecu samo jer vrijeme cekanja brze prodje, ali s djecom je i puuuno puuuno teze. Fizicki i psihicki.. i vama i djeci....proci ce me to sutra,kad mali bude bolje  :Smile: 

Pozdrav svima  :Smile:

----------


## SamoTvoja

> Dani  bi mogli i malo brže prolaziti.I ja se cula s dragim,i njemu je tesko,pogotovo zbog maloga.Vidjeli smo se prije par dana preko kamere i mislim da ga to oraspoloži za cijeli tjedan.Vec sam sama sebi smijesna kad ga pocnem tješiti,kao brzo ce to proci a znam da mu se dani vuku i svi su redom isti.


Slažem se, nekad mi se čini kao da su dani godine. Sve zavisi kak si isplaniraš dan. Sigurno ti opet brže prođe kad imaš dijete. Moj je isto užasno loše volje, govori mi da ne može bez mene da mu užasno falim... A nije ni meni bolje. Tješim ga da će dani brzo proći, a znam da treba još izdržati 2 i po mjeseca. sada kad to erečem, čini mi se baš puno. I ja sam sebi smješna više, tješim ga svakodnevno, a ni ja se ne osjećam puno bolje.

----------


## di007

Ma najgore mi je kad dodje doma to vrijeme preleti,imam osjecaj da svaki dan provjeravam i brojim koliko je jos doma i nadam se da ce nekim cudom produziti bar koji dan.Najcesca recenica u mom zivotu je kad ti muz dolazi i kad je otisao tj. koliko još??? grrr. alergicna sam na ta pitanja :Smile: 


> Slažem se, nekad mi se čini kao da su dani godine. Sve zavisi kak si isplaniraš dan. Sigurno ti opet brže prođe kad imaš dijete. Moj je isto užasno loše volje, govori mi da ne može bez mene da mu užasno falim... A nije ni meni bolje. Tješim ga da će dani brzo proći, a znam da treba još izdržati 2 i po mjeseca. sada kad to erečem, čini mi se baš puno. I ja sam sebi smješna više, tješim ga svakodnevno, a ni ja se ne osjećam puno bolje.

----------


## SamoTvoja

> Ma najgore mi je kad dodje doma to vrijeme preleti,imam osjecaj da svaki dan provjeravam i brojim koliko je jos doma i nadam se da ce nekim cudom produziti bar koji dan.Najcesca recenica u mom zivotu je kad ti muz dolazi i kad je otisao tj. koliko još??? grrr. alergicna sam na ta pitanja


jaooo identično, i meni je to najgore... kad propitkivaju, a ja se trudim ne razmišljati toliko o tome. ali oni napoinju stalno... uf... meni je najveći strah da mu ne produžu ugovor, jer je onda i kraće doma,, kada tvoj dolazi di?

----------


## marta23

Pozz cure!!
Nama ce 28.3. biti 5 mj. da je dragi na brodu... 
Borimo se i guramo ... MORAMO  :Smile: 

Ovo mu je drugi brod otkad smo dobili curicu (4g.) ali je radio pauzu. 
Prosle godine mi je bilo puno teze mala je bila stalno bolesna i ja s njom. Po 5 dana temp 40 ja i ona a same. Srica pa su nas moji obilazili i svekar.
Ove godine je puno bolje ali sam sama prosla operaciju sva tri krajnika i u 2 mj hospitalizaciju od 2 dana plus 10 dana hodanja da primi antibiotik u bolnici. 
Trebao bi kuci sredinom 4 mj.  :Very Happy:  
Tuce ugovore 6 ( +/- 1) na brodu a otprilike 4 do 5 mj je kuci.
Lani je bio 8 mj na brodu 4 kuci..
Ali nedamo se  :Smile:

----------


## SaraRi

Pozdrav cure  :Smile: 

Marta23 -> Koliko je bio kuci kad se mala rodila? Jel radio nesto doma ili ste prije toga stedjeli?

Kad sam ja tek ostala trudna moj muz je produzio ugovor s 4,5 na 6mj tako da tu godinu odradi 6mj u komadu i da ostane do poroda i 2mj nakon toga doma... i to mi je bilo najgore tih 6mj, jaaaaaako dugo :Sad:  sada je 3mj na brodu i puno je bolje, ali isto dugo,...a kako li je tek lijepo 6tjedana.....  :Smile:

----------


## marta23

:Confused:  pobjegao mi je post negdi  :Smile: 

ugl kako je samo radio sezonu a zimu nije mogao naci nista onda smo morali nesto minjati.. a prije je govorio da nece vise nikad na brod.
Mala je imala 2g i 10mj kad je poso prvi put. 
nadamo se da nije za stalno da ce nesto uletiti kuci.. nada umire zadnja..

----------


## di007

Samo tvoja,dolazi za 3 tjedna,yeeee,Joj bas se veselim.Dani mi cak sad i brzo prolaze jer imam poprilicno živahno dijete tako da vec sad lagano padam s nogu.Kad tvoj dolazi?


> jaooo identično, i meni je to najgore... kad propitkivaju, a ja se trudim ne razmišljati toliko o tome. ali oni napoinju stalno... uf... meni je najveći strah da mu ne produžu ugovor, jer je onda i kraće doma,, kada tvoj dolazi di?

----------


## SamoTvoja

> Samo tvoja,dolazi za 3 tjedna,yeeee,Joj bas se veselim.Dani mi cak sad i brzo prolaze jer imam poprilicno živahno dijete tako da vec sad lagano padam s nogu.Kad tvoj dolazi?


Blago tebi Di, to još malo  :Smile: )) a moj dolazi tek za 2 mjeseca i 10 dana  :Sad: ( Čini mi se nikad proći, a ja sam oko faxa full zaposlena, ali opet misli lutaju...Ovi dani do sada mi prošli kao godine, užas... Vi koje ste već godinama u vezi/braku s dečkom/suprugom koji su pomorci navikle ste se..mi smo relativno kratko zajedno tak da je zato i teže...

----------


## di007

Samo tvoja,mi smo skupa 7 godina i dalje je tesko.Normalno uđeš u neku rutinu,pogotovo kad je tu dijete ali i dalje mi je jednako teško kao na početku.Zato se trudiš zatrpati obavezama da bar dani brže prolaze.Meni stvarno u zadnje vrijeme lete jer mi je mali živahan i onon stop posla oko njega :Smile: 


> Blago tebi Di, to još malo )) a moj dolazi tek za 2 mjeseca i 10 dana ( Čini mi se nikad proći, a ja sam oko faxa full zaposlena, ali opet misli lutaju...Ovi dani do sada mi prošli kao godine, užas... Vi koje ste već godinama u vezi/braku s dečkom/suprugom koji su pomorci navikle ste se..mi smo relativno kratko zajedno tak da je zato i teže...

----------


## SamoTvoja

Ne znam zaš mi neće citirati... :/
A gle Di, slažem se nije nikome lako, samo se netko prije navikne... Mi smo bili zajedno jako kratko prije nego što je otišao, a opet smo se viđali svaki dan  :Sad:  pa mi teško pada jako.. ono baš mi je čudno bez njega.. a najgore mi je navečer kad legnem u prazan krevet, onak baš mi se plače  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## di007

Samo tvoja,kad smo mm i ja tek prohodali on je otisao na 5 mj,ja sam mislila da to necu moci tak stalno,bilo mi je uzasno,non stop sam plakala.Znam kako ti je,s vremenom ces si slozit u glavi da je to tako  i biti ce ti mrvicu lakše iako da se razumijemo meni je i sad nakon 7 god užasno teško kad ide,a kad ga nema normalno da mi se nakupi, pa se dobro isplacem i uvjerim sama sebe kak jeto trenutno najbolje rješenje da riješimo neka životna pitanja.To je specifičan način života ali mogu tvrditi bar za ljude koje znam da imaju jako kvalitetne veze i brakove.Kad  pocne tjedan u kojem mi dolazi mm ja sam druga osoba,imam osjecaj kao da smo tek prohodali pa sam sva lepršava,pogotovo kad idem po njega na aerodrom.Joooj jedva cekam


> Ne znam zaš mi neće citirati... :/
> A gle Di, slažem se nije nikome lako, samo se netko prije navikne... Mi smo bili zajedno jako kratko prije nego što je otišao, a opet smo se viđali svaki dan  pa mi teško pada jako.. ono baš mi je čudno bez njega.. a najgore mi je navečer kad legnem u prazan krevet, onak baš mi se plače

----------


## JaMajka

> pogotovo kad idem po njega na aerodrom.


O, da  :Smile: 

Uvjerljivo najljepši trenutak kojeg ne bismo ni za što propustili (ima mogućnost doći i taxijem, ali to koristimo samo pri odlasku. Dolazak je svečanost za obitelj   :Cool:   )

----------


## di007

Meni je to događaj mjeseca kad idemo na aerodrom :Smile: Uvijek sam ga cekala i odvozila na aerorom ali od kad imamo dijete,kad odlazi ne zeli da ga vozimo jer kaze da mu je to puno teže,ionako jedva odlazi,tako da je tadnjih par puta odlazio taxijem.On još ne bi ni sjeo u auto ,a ja bi vec cmizdrila :Sad:  :Sad:  


> O, da Uvjerljivo najljepši trenutak kojeg ne bismo ni za što propustili (ima mogućnost doći i taxijem, ali to koristimo samo pri odlasku. Dolazak je svečanost za obitelj    )

----------


## SaraRi

Uf i meni je najljepse bilo doci po njega, SAVRSENO!!!

Prosli put nismo bili po njega jer je mali bio bolestan pa smo ga cekali kuci a isli su moji...a necemo ici niti ovaj put jer je mali zadnji put na duzem putu povracao u autu i ne zelimo ga maltretirati, inace smo do njegove 2g uvijek isli po dragog, ali to je put od 300km u jednom smjeru, i onda odmah jos 300km u drugom smjeru i stvarno nije lako s djetetom pa ovaj put ne idemo  :Sad: 

Jedva cekam da dodje, jos manje od mjesec dana  :Smile:

----------


## Daisy@

bok curke!!
evo i mene nazad! Nije me bilo neko vrijeme...obaveze,posao..al čitam redovito,a sad imam par trenutaka vremena pa da se javim.

Bio je zvao nakon 40 dana....čim su došli u domet amerike...kao što smo i miislile,nije imao otkud se javiti..ovaj brod nema ni crew mail sistem,tako da nam ostaje samo mob...

ajme,što će mi doć računaaaaa.....i njemu roaminga..ima da plačem..ali sad se smijem!!  

Lijepo ga je čut,pričat s njime,tipkat porukice...zajedno mi svijet ljepši....

njegov dolazak???  To je praznik!!  Odlazi zadnje vrijeme s taksijem (po njegovoj želji,mada meni to teško pada...)  isti razlozi....teško mu uopće ići,briga dal ću ja tako uplakana stić doma..i sl.(ne cmiham pred njim,ali on svejedno zna  :Wink:  )

ali zato idem po njega (sama,dječica budu doma) strah me uzet njih na dalek put,pa idem sama,a ima to i svojih draži.......samo uvijek molim boga da dobijem slobodan dan ako mi se potrefi da radim baš na njegov dolazak.....u 15 godina sam svaki put išla osim kad sam bila trudna..nadam se da će i dalje tako biti....

nama sutra 2 mjeseca..još 2 i kući...ide vrijeme.....

----------


## JaMajka

Ja tek u iznimnim slučajevima ne uzimam djecu. Idemo svi zajedno!

A plakala sam tamo daaaavnih dana, dok sam bila mlada i neiskusna   :Grin: 

Moram priznati da danas više nemam takvih poriva i čak se i čudim vama s dužim stažom.
Inače nisam cmoljav tip, prihvaćam stvarnost takvom kakva je i dobro se nosim sa tom situacijom   :Cool: 

Već isti dan po odlasku potpuno upadnem u novi ritam jedino me uhvati nervoza pred kraj jer mi bude dosta svega.

----------


## SaraRi

Ja se ne usudim voziti 300km tako uzbudjena, jos s djetetom (kao sto sam vec rekla dijete nam niti inace ne cuvaju pa tako niti taj dan) a niti on 300km do doma jer niti on ne bude sav svoj....mozda za 10g ako ne budemo vise toliko uzbudjeni, ja se doslovno tresem cijeli taj dan kada muzic dolazi doma, hahahaha..  :Zaljubljen: 

Zato platimo mojima put i uslugu (ono sto nam firma isplati) i oni nas voze  :Smile:

----------


## mimi 25

Evo, MM u ponedjeljak otisao, lovimo drugu rutinu i dani idu.
Ja nekako kao i JaMajka, ne placem vise (to ne znaci da mi nije tesko), a rutinu jako brzo ulovimo jer su klinci takvi, nema stajanja......
Ja po njega ne idem jer je on sav upanici da se meni i klincima sto ne dogodi. A to sto sam u autu napravila skoro vise km nego on ga ne tjesi. Uglavnom, on je mirniji kada renta auto ili kum ode po njega. Pa zbog njegovog mira klinci i ja doma iscekujemo... :Zaljubljen: 

Bas nam je bio lijep ovaj mjesec sto je MM bio doma....uzivali smo svi zajedno.....
Sada odbrojavamo do povratka....
Lakse mi je kada je lijepo vrijeme, setnjice, parkici, kavica na terasi pa dani nekako brze prolaze.
Pozdrav cure i drzite se!

----------


## SamoTvoja

Pozdrav cure!
Vidim ja da ste vi sve prilično u obavezama, djeca, vrijeme vam brže prolazi. Ali, meni je isto dosta lakše moram priznati. Prošlo je skoro mjesec dana da je pošao, a kao da je jučer. Nekako su mi dani počeli brže letjeti srećom... Valjda su i mene obaveze potopile... Spašava me i to što se čujemo svaki dan  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Sve u svemu idu dani, za 2 mj je tu, dolazi u ljeto i bit će baš lijepo... Ne mogu dočekati, a to što se tiče odlazaka i ja sam takva... Kad dolazi presretna, nitko sretniji od mene, ko neki leptir hehe... A kad odlazi jao jao... U depri budem i onak najgore mi trenutak kad se rastajemo, nastojim se rastati s njim doma ili u gradu, a ne na aerodromu jer bi mi to bilo preteško, mada nije ni ovako puno bolje...

----------


## JaMajka

> i oni nas voze


Uh, u normalnim okolnostima ovo mi se ne bi moglo dogoditi. Da idem u paketu sa starcima (mojim ili njegovim) po muža?! No way  :Rolling Eyes: 

To su samo naši momenti, nema da itko bude blizu  :Grin: 

Nego, kamo ideš po njega 300 km u jednom pravcu? 
Mi smo na trokutu - Ljubljana (nekad, danas rijetko), Monfalcone (rjeđe) ili u zadnje vrijeme Zagreb.

----------


## gracia

> Uh, u normalnim okolnostima ovo mi se ne bi moglo dogoditi. Da idem u paketu sa starcima (mojim ili njegovim) po muža?! No way 
> 
> To su samo naši momenti, nema da itko bude blizu 
> 
> Nego, kamo ideš po njega 300 km u jednom pravcu? 
> Mi smo na trokutu - Ljubljana (nekad, danas rijetko), Monfalcone (rjeđe) ili u zadnje vrijeme Zagreb.




E da...i ja pazim na to da smo sami...najljepši trenutci. Ali od kad on odlazi i vraća se, ni jedan susret nam nije bio isti. Ne živimo zajedno, pa ono,npr. buđenje u 3 ujutro i jurimo jedan prema drugome. Ufff, i sad mi dođe smiješno i slatko sve to.  Još 2 mjeseca i opet neki ludi susret.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## SaraRi

JaMajka, i meni je krivo sto ne mogu ici sama, ali niti muz mi ne da da vozim jer bi se previse brinuo a kaze da ne zeli niti on voziti doma jer nije u stanju dok se ne privikne malo, koliko god sam ja sigurna i volim voziti ipak imam samo 23g, i dijete od 2g i to je dugacak put.

Da nazalost putujemo skoro 300km u jednom smjeru, mislim da je tocnije 280km. Zivimo u Rovinju a po njega putujemo u Zagreb. Da dolazi recimo u Pulu mogla bi po njega sama i mogli bi moji cuvati malog jer to nije tako puno sati, jer do tamo sam bila bezbroj puta sama, to je samo 40km ali ovako.... i ja bi voljela da dolazim sama po njega, ovako uvijek dodjemo prerano pa moji ostanu u kaficu a ja odem sama docekati ga, jer ne zelim nikog pored bar na 5min  :Sad:

----------


## SaraRi

-> *mimi 25*, jel ja to vidim jos jednu bebicu??? Cestitam na trudnoci  :Smile: 

Uf, ja kasnim, i ja sam dobila prvo dijete kao i ti, u 11mj 2009g, a ti vec druga trudnoca od onda hahahaha, bravo bravo vidi se da vam je bilo lijepo kada je bio doma  :Razz:

----------


## Daisy@

> -> *mimi 25*, jel ja to vidim jos jednu bebicu??? Cestitam na trudnoci 
> 
> Uf, ja kasnim, i ja sam dobila prvo dijete kao i ti, u 11mj 2009g, a ti vec druga trudnoca od onda hahahaha, bravo bravo vidi se da vam je bilo lijepo kada je bio doma



čestitke *mimi*!!   :Love:  

ja se danas čula sa svojim,pa sam happpyyyy!!! evo ga na vezu u new orleansu...baš smo se lijepo napričali..nama prošlo 2 mjeseca ,sad pomalo idemo silaznom putanjom...

večeras sam noćna,ima da me gledaju i pitaju se što mi je, stalno se smješkam od sreće :Grin: 

nama su zračne luke: Ronchi (bila tamo zadnji put nakon duuugo vremena) Brnik (rijetko)  i ofcors Zagreb najčešće...sve su mi jednako drage kad treba ići po njega...

inače ima plaćeni prijevoz,ali ga koristi samo kad odlazi...

----------


## JaMajka

> evo ga na vezu u new orleansu...


A moj će sutra biti tamo  :Smile:  
I ići će u jeftini američki šoping, već danima sastavljam listu :Laughing: 

Inače, mi nemamo problema u komunikaciji, svakodnevno smo u kontaktu. Ponekad i to bude zamorno :Laughing:

----------


## SamoTvoja

> A moj će sutra biti tamo  
> I ići će u jeftini američki šoping, već danima sastavljam listu
> 
> Inače, mi nemamo problema u komunikaciji, svakodnevno smo u kontaktu. Ponekad i to bude zamorno


Slažem se i ja, što se tiče svakodnevnog komuniciranja. Ja sam s dragim svaki dan na mailu ili me nazove... Zamorno je nekada kada ga moram tješiti, a više ni sama ne znam što bih mu rekla jer je i meni jako teško. Nastojim ga utješiti, ali više nemam riječi, sve se vrti u krug... I sve stvari koje se kod mene događaju su bezvezne pa mu nemam što puno ni pričati... A on meni još manje hehe,...

----------


## mimi 25

> -> [COLOR="#FF0000"]vidi se da vam je bilo lijepo kada je bio doma


 :Laughing: 

Je, treca beba je na putu. Nas vec zezaju da svaki put kada mi je dragi doma mi napravimo dijete.
Dobro, nije bas tako, ali nije ni daleko od istine  :Laughing: 

Mi se isto cujemo svaki dan i onako, bla bla bla......projde i vise od sat vremena na telefonu ( navecer, kada klinci spavaju). 
Ali, nisu to tjesenja, 12 god smo zajedno od toga on 11 plovi tako da smo se vec naucili na taj nacin zivota, nego bezveze cakulamo.....kao kad je doma pa navecer sjedimo i pricamo. Ponekad nista pametmo ni ne recemo  :Grin: 
Ne znam ni ja sto bi pricala da ga moram svaki dan tjesiti, a s druge strane oni imaju samo nas od bliskih ljudi kojima se mogu pozaliti. Mi imamo prijateljice i svoje bliske ljude oko nas pa nekako to istreses iz sebe, pozalis se pa ti bude lakse,a oni su tamo sami.
Tako, drage cure, cijim muzevima / deckima treba tjesenje tjesite kako god znate.....nije im lako.

----------


## mimi 25

> ,sad pomalo idemo silaznom putanjom...


Hvala na cestitkama.
Ha ha ha, ovako i mi zamisljamo vrijeme dok ga nema, kao neki graf koji u sredini vijaja dojde na vrhunac i onda silazno

----------


## SamoTvoja

> Je, treca beba je na putu. Nas vec zezaju da svaki put kada mi je dragi doma mi napravimo dijete.
> Dobro, nije bas tako, ali nije ni daleko od istine 
> 
> Mi se isto cujemo svaki dan i onako, bla bla bla......projde i vise od sat vremena na telefonu ( navecer, kada klinci spavaju). 
> Ali, nisu to tjesenja, 12 god smo zajedno od toga on 11 plovi tako da smo se vec naucili na taj nacin zivota, nego bezveze cakulamo.....kao kad je doma pa navecer sjedimo i pricamo. Ponekad nista pametmo ni ne recemo 
> Ne znam ni ja sto bi pricala da ga moram svaki dan tjesiti, a s druge strane oni imaju samo nas od bliskih ljudi kojima se mogu pozaliti. Mi imamo prijateljice i svoje bliske ljude oko nas pa nekako to istreses iz sebe, pozalis se pa ti bude lakse,a oni su tamo sami.
> Tako, drage cure, cijim muzevima / deckima treba tjesenje tjesite kako god znate.....nije im lako.


Čestitke mimi draga!! :Very Happy: 
Koliko ti je samo lakše kad ga ne trebaš tješiti,, Mi smo relativno kratko bili zajedno prije nego što je pošao na brod, iako smo se viđali svaki dan skoro po 24 sata bili zajedno.. Zato nam je užasno teško pao rastanak.. Evo mjesec dana od kad ga nema, treba još 2 izdržat. Nastojim ga utješiti, mada ne mogu ni samu sebe, a neželim puno mu kukati da se još i iskrca prije vremena  :Wink:

----------


## gracia

Nastojim ga utješiti, ali više nemam riječi, sve se vrti u krug... I sve stvari koje se kod mene događaju su bezvezne pa mu nemam što puno ni pričati... A on meni još manje hehe,...[/QUOTE]

...da,da, tako on meni zna reći, daj pričaj što se tu događa, a ja stanem i mislim...što da mu pričam? dan prođe, napravim 100 stvari,ali ništa tako bitno da bi mu pričala, a kod njega je svaki,a li svaki dan isti. Ipak, uvijek se nađe nešto o čemu bi pričali. ako ispucamo sve, onda se gledamo preko kamere i smijemo jedan drugom, ma čemu riječi uopće :Smile:

----------


## nahla

olala, šta je veslo na ovom topicu  :Smile: 
mi sad već brojimo do odlaska....

----------


## SamoTvoja

> Nastojim ga utješiti, ali više nemam riječi, sve se vrti u krug... I sve stvari koje se kod mene događaju su bezvezne pa mu nemam što puno ni pričati... A on meni još manje hehe,...


...da,da, tako on meni zna reći, daj pričaj što se tu događa, a ja stanem i mislim...što da mu pričam? dan prođe, napravim 100 stvari,ali ništa tako bitno da bi mu pričala, a kod njega je svaki,a li svaki dan isti. Ipak, uvijek se nađe nešto o čemu bi pričali. ako ispucamo sve, onda se gledamo preko kamere i smijemo jedan drugom, ma čemu riječi uopće :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Većini nam je tako Gracia. Ovdje se kod mene događa puno više stvari, ali ništa vrijedno spomena. Ugl.moje obaveze, fax, a ne želim ga zamarati s tim jer je i meni dosta svega.Ipak sve se vrti oko tješenja, jer čim on počne kukati ja ga nastojim utješiti.. Nije lako svaki dan tako, al držim se  :Laughing:

----------


## JaMajka

Ja uopće ne volim skype. Ono, izrazito ga ne volim. Prekida, zastajkuje, zamrzava, pravo mučenje :Rolling Eyes: 
Fućkam takvu komunikaciju kad 8 puta moram ponoviti jednu te istu rečenicu.

Kod nas je 99 posto u igri mail, nešto malo telefon i nešto malo skype.

I ne tješim ga. Zašto, zaboga?

To je htio, za to se školovao, nije sretan razdvojenošću, ali nisam ni ja.
Mislim, njemu je teško, ali kao da je meni doma, samoj s 2 djece, kućom i poslom, lakše.
Ono, težine su nam druge vrste i svatko od nas gura svoju muku.

Tako da nema tješenja, a kad kukamo, kukamo si međusobno :Laughing:

----------


## gracia

ja volim, bilo kakve načine komunikacije, samo da se čujemo, jer one dane kad se ne čujemo, poludim. znam nekad raditi, ili razgovarati s nekim, ali, u podsvjesti, ja mislim o tome kako je on, kako se osjeća...
inače, ne znam kako vi, ali ja svog dragog stalno spominjem, u društvu i doma, ma svugdje. stalno meni padne na pamet što smo radili, što je rekao, što ćemo raditi. neke moje prijateljice kojima muževi i dečki nisu na brodu gotovo da ne spomenu, a ja uvijek nešto. što mogu, kad je on meni stalno u glavi.   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nahla

uh šta bi ja dala za video call koji se 8 puta prekine ....  :Wink:

----------


## SaraRi

Slazem se Gracia, i ja stalno nesto o njemu,a druge niti ne cujem da spominju muzeve osim u losem smislu kao nije napravio to i to, ne radi nista i takve stvari, nikad nista lijepo  :Sad:

----------


## SaraRi

Mi mailove razmjenjujemo svakodnevno, ili skoro svakodnevno. Uvijek ga ostali zezaju da sta toliko pisemo  :Grin: , a mi se zezamo da su ljubomorni jer njima zene ne pisu. I onda mu kazu da cemo i mi tako nakon puno godina braka,ali ja se nadam da necemo.... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Uh Nahla,vjeruj mi ja bi radije da nemam Skype nego vezu koja steka...jer je to stvarno mucenje...i frustracija kad nesto pricas i nakon nekog vremena skuzis da te on uopce ne cuje,pa onda slijedi dio u kojem se oboje derete:alo,alo jel' me cujes,eeee a sto si zadnje cuo? i pritisces onaj headset sa slusalicama dok te usi ne zabole ne bi li bolje cuo nesto....mi bi x puta prekinuli sa razgovorom i nastavili tipkat....pa onda vidis da i to ne prolazi....
nama je inace veza solidna i cesto i video call funkcionira....ali ovaj ugovor im je nazalost nesto u banani na brodu pa se slabo cujemo....srecom jos 16ak dn i doma je.....

----------


## zasad skulirana

i za one kojima treba malo zivlje mjesto :  http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=594604&page=476

mislim da vam br. stranica sve govori... (a ovo je vol. II) tu bi po 10ak zena/cura u jednu vecer ispisalo po par stranica postova...
tu sam i ja bila svojedobno jako aktivna u duge zimske noci kad sam bila u fazi ko gracia,ono momak i cura,ne zivite skupa....jos se navikavas na sve..

----------


## di007

Pozdrav svima,evo da se pohvalim MM je došao prije 7 dana i nitko sretniji od mene.Nadam se da i vaši najdraži uskoro stižu.



> i za one kojima treba malo zivlje mjesto :  http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=594604&page=476
> 
> mislim da vam br. stranica sve govori... (a ovo je vol. II) tu bi po 10ak zena/cura u jednu vecer ispisalo po par stranica postova...
> tu sam i ja bila svojedobno jako aktivna u duge zimske noci kad sam bila u fazi ko gracia,ono momak i cura,ne zivite skupa....jos se navikavas na sve..

----------


## SamoTvoja

baš mi je drago di, uživajte :Smile: )) a moj dragi dolazi za mjesec i tjedan dana, jedva čekam, bitno da je prošlo pola ugovora pa sad vrijeme nekako brže prolazi  :Kiss:

----------


## gracia

Još nekih desetak dana i ljubav mi se vraćaaaaa  :Smile: )))   Pozzdravljam vas sve, javite se tu i tamo da vidim što ima kod vas...

----------


## SaraRi

Evo i mene... dragi mi je trebao doci oko 26.4. pa se put oduzio i pomaknuli su to za 1.5. a sada ispada da ne mogu uci u luku i da moraju biti na sidru i dolazi tek za desetak dana  :Sad:  Ali dobro ajde biti ce malo duze doma, a i 10 dana ce brzo proci  :Smile: 

--> Gracia, znaci negdje u isto vrijeme nam dolaze, joooj jedva cekam, sad ce to... <3

----------


## SamoTvoja

> Evo i mene... dragi mi je trebao doci oko 26.4. pa se put oduzio i pomaknuli su to za 1.5. a sada ispada da ne mogu uci u luku i da moraju biti na sidru i dolazi tek za desetak dana  Ali dobro ajde biti ce malo duze doma, a i 10 dana ce brzo proci 
> 
> --> Gracia, znaci negdje u isto vrijeme nam dolaze, joooj jedva cekam, sad ce to... <3


jao blago vama cure, ja još mjesec dana čekam...

----------


## SaraRi

> jao blago vama cure, ja još mjesec dana čekam...


Ma brzo ce to, ali to znaci da ce cijelo ljeto biti doma, zar ne?  :Smile:

----------


## SamoTvoja

> Ma brzo ce to, ali to znaci da ce cijelo ljeto biti doma, zar ne?


Daaa, to je ono sto me veseli  :Smile: ) Cijelo ljeto zajedno  :Smile:  Evo javio mi se maloprije i nitko sretniji od mene  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## SaraRi

Moj dragi dolazi doma u petak, jos samo 3 danaaaaa  :Very Happy:  , sin vice ovako: ''tata ico laditi brod, doci doma joc pal dana, kupiti auto i zmaja i kinda jaje ''  a ja jedva cekam da ga zagrlim i izljubim......  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nahla

heheheh super...
a mi čekamo da naš ode. ubija nas neizvjesnost

----------


## SaraRi

jooj, znam kako ti je  :Sad:  Evo moj je trebao biti 3mj a oduzilo se i proslo je skoro 4mj... ali izdrzali smo...

I da, uspjela sam rezervirati let iz Zagreba za Pulu u petak, i to jos dodje samo 336kn  :Shock:  a mi za tih 560km u 2smjera inace potrosili oko 700kn. Mislim, ne mozemo tako uvijek jer nemaju uvijek letove i ne poklapa se vrijeme leta ali sada je savrseno... tako da idemo ja i sincic po taticu na aerodrom, sami, jeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  to mi je uvijek bila zelja i eto napokon da i mi tako hehe  :Smile:  To nam je oko 40ak km u jednom smjeru..nista!!

Ovaj put ce to biti jos puno puno posebnije i ljepse bez mojih i bez ostalih ljudi......nas troje sami, ma jedva cekam......

Bas mi je onaj osjecaj u trbuhu, oni leptirici, ''trema'', uzbudjena sam, jos 2 dana.......  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## SamoTvoja

Pozdrav cure, kako ste mi??  :Smile: ) Vidim sve uživate, vaši voljeni su sigurno kod kuće pa vas nema na forumu nigdje :D
Moj voljeni dolazi za tjedan danaa  :Smile: ))) vrijeme je proletjelo relativno brzo i jedva čekam da ga napokon vidim!! :Very Happy:

----------


## leptir_

pozdav zenama, curama,...pomoraca.... drago mi je sto sam naisla na ovaj topic, jer se sada osjecam puno bolje.... sorry ali kad sam vidila i procitala sve vase poruke, shvatila sam da u vecini osjecamo i tezimo istome, naravno moram priznat da me to utjesilo.... i mm je pomorac (misec doma-misec brod) i tako vec 5 godina.... je kratak je to period,ali za mene i nasec djecaka to je vjecnost. Ponekad me uhvati tolika tuga, jer kroz odrastanje naseg malenog nije skoro uhvatio niti jedan vazan trenutak, a tako niti one teske... razmisljali smo i mi o drugoj bebici, ali kako da to izvedemo...sama bi bila s dvoje, nema bake/dide servis... ali opet bit ce sto bude, mi smo spremni docekati rasirenih ruku tu bebu. Kad treba ici na brod, u kuci zavlada tolika tezina,a i maleni nam je veci pa kad mm otidje svako malo pita gdje je tata, kad ce doci, zasto je otisao...i  tako nekih 4-5 dana, pa se nekako naucimo sami,pa opet kad se vrati sve ispocetka....  ali kad je kuci, posvecen je u potpunosti svojoj obitelji, sto nam medjusobno laicki receno napuni baterije za oni mjesec kad smo odvojeni...naravno bude tu i svadja,ali kad bolje pogledate u kojem to braku nema svadja,...zar zaista mislite da muzevi koji rade na kopnu su drugaciji? ja mislim da ne, jer ipak nasi m kad su kuci, oni su zaista tu.... zato sam ponosna na svoga m .  Nek im je mirno more, i nek nam se samo oni vrate kuci....

----------


## leonida27

pozdrav svima,i ja sam nova ovde i žena pomorca.imam dvoje djece,5,5g i 1g,i nemam bake servisa.morala sam nakon 11g.staža ostaviti posao jer mi nije imao tko čuvati djecu.
i je,teško mi je,mali je tek prohoda,moram ga vatat po ciloj kući,a ne mogu sebe uvatit.najgore dok ručak skuham jer moram paziti na njega,a o čišćenju kuće da i ne govorim,...ali guram,proći će i to.MM će skoro na brod,i sad ih moram sama vodit na more,a mala tek prošlo lito proplivala,tako da moram imati sto očiju dok smo na plaži.valjda je to cijena koju plaćamo za malo bolji standard.a kad MM dođe kući opet mi fali jer nikako da uvatimo malo vremena sami za sebe,jer dica su još premala i traže svoje..ali sretna sam jer sama mogu gojit svoju djecu i biti uz njih u svakom trenutku,a kad mi je muž doma,svaki put je kao na godišnjem odmoru :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

može ki samo pitanje vaši muževi i ti neki pomorci koji *plove pod našim firmama u međunarodnim vodama*,  zanima me prvenstveno plačanje doprinosa i mirovinskog tko to plača* oni tj. vi* ili* firma.*

----------


## nahla

sve ovisi o ugovoru. al uglavnom sam plaćaš

----------


## dalmatinka

Moj nije pomorac , ali prijateljičin je.
Dok je na brodu , firma mu plaća sve doprinose , kad je doma plaća sam , ali dobije neku subvenciju od firme.
Isto tako kad je doma  ne prima nikakvu plaću.

----------


## jelena.O

ovo kad je doma to plaća dobrovoljno?, jer ne mora plaćat nego samo da mu ide staž?
E sad zanima me ovo kaj mu firma plaća jel dobiva račun za to doma ili mu samo daju papir da su platili, ili ako može na pp, za koga on radi?

----------


## Beti3

Uglavnom to ide tako da pomorac sam plati sve doprinose dok je na brodu. Račune, tj. uplatnice dobiva uredno na adresu. Neke firme nakon toga refundiraju novce na devizni račun ako im pošalješ uplatnicu.
Druge firme daju određenu svotu novaca u okviru svake plaće i to posebno navedu na listi od plaće.
Mnogo njih ne plaća ništa. No, nikad nisam čula da poslodavac sam plaća pomorcu doprinose. Jedino to radi Jadrolinija. 

Kad su doma ne moraju ništa plaćati, ali tada nemaju mirovinski staž, nego samo zdravstveno osiguranje kao nezaposleni. Mogu si i u to vrijeme plaćati produženo mirovinsko, ali to ne ide preko Lučke kapetanije, nego preko HZMO. I, bez obzira što su doma nezaposleni, nemaju pravo se prijaviti na Zavod za zapošljavanje, niti dobivati ikakve novce ako ne nađu brod.
Pomorci u Hrvatskoj su i dalje sasvim posebna kategorija, zanemarena.

A da li netko plaća doprinose ili ne, možeš vidjeti na listi poreznih dužnika, jer se to plaća ministarstvu financija. Ako je na listi= ne plaća.

----------


## jelena.O

zahvaljujem na info, e sad zanima me ovo dužnik to se može internetom provjerit ( ak da kak i gdi) ko je dužan a tko ne ili se ide u poreznu.

E zanima me još nešto buraz je dobil sad neku uplatnicu ( ne znam na koju svotu) ali da plati za 8. mjesec ( do sad nije dobijao doma uplatnice, živi s mojima) a on nije na brodu već 3-4 mjeseca.

----------


## nahla

dobijat će uplatnice sve dok ne podmiri dug

----------


## dalmatinka

http://duznici.porezna-uprava.hr/
Izabereš županiju i tu vidiš sve dužnike.
Pa zašto jednostavno ne pitaš brata kako je riješeno plaćanje doprinosa u njegovoj firmi ?

----------


## jelena.O

nije tu, dolazi tek za 2-3 tjedna

----------


## jelena.O

dalmatinka ,jel na tom linku važi kakvi *search*, jer pod onom svotom kaj ja gledam nema njega, a htjela bi provjerit da slučajno nisam preskočila

----------


## zasad skulirana

pa stisni F3.... :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

ok onda sam dobro gledala, i jednim drugim postupkom našal da nije na crnoj list, a nisam ni ja.

inače stao mi mozak od brojki s vrha,

----------


## isto skulirana

MM je na belgijskoj kompaniji i oni mu sve plaćaju!

----------


## anabeg

ja sam još uvik nova na ovom forumu..i tek sam sad naletila na ovaj topic..vidim ne baš aktivan,pa da ga malo aktiviram :Smile: 
moj najdraži je isto pomorac,evo već skoro 3miseca je odsutan,očekujemo ga do kraja 1. miseca..ugovori su mu inače 4/3,to jest za svaki misec na brodu ima 22dana slobodno tako da na kraju to ispadne 4/3 otprilike...hmm,ne mogu baš reći da san se navikla na ovakav život,ali...meni osobno je puno lakše odkad imamo djecu,to jest meni puno brže prođe vrime,ali opet s druge strane baš zbog djece mi je teže,zbog njih i zbog dragog..znam i da njega boli što propušta njihovo odrastanje,a i one koliko god male bile virujen osjete to da ga nema..starija sad ima 4godine i kad god je on odsutan ona često sanja "strašne" snove,primjer :Shock: na se negdje izgubila,onda je nju netko želija ukrasti a nije bilo tate da je čuva..baš joj valjda fali ona sigurnost,zaštita koju joj pruža tata..svaki dan se čujemo preko skype i ona rjetko želi razgovarati s njim,mislim da je to zato što je ustvari ljuta na njega,ljuta jer ga nema,ljuta jer je otiša...dok je bila manja,a i sada uvik san se bojala da će se ona kad se on vrati doma ponašati prema njemu kao prema strancu,da mu neće tako lako dopustiti da je zagrli,poljubi,ali nije bilo tako,prvog momenta kad bi ga vidila ponašala se kao da nikad nikud nije ni otiša..njene okice bi odavale toliku sriću,toliku uzbuđenost,osjećaj da mogu viditi kako joj srce jako lupa...ovakav život ima i koju dobru stranu,u mom slučaju je to da se ja svaki put iznova,još jače zaljubin u svog muža,željni smo jedno drugoga cilo vrime..neke mi žene znaju reći da blago meni,kad bi barem one svoga mogle poslati negdje makar par dana(haha)..a ja eto nemam tih problema...dobra strana je i ta što eto ne moran misliti hoću sutra imati za mliko i kilu kruha..još uvik smo podstanari,ali naša kućica se gradi polako,ustvari najviše zbog toga i živimo ovakav život..zbog želje da sebi i svojoj djeci napravimo krov nad glavom..kad to bude gotovo,nadam se da ćemo moći početi razmišljati i o tome da dragi pronađe posao na kopnu..

ako ima još uvik koja aktivna žena pomorca/terenskih radnika općenito,javite se...u društvu virujen i vrime brže prođe,a i uvik se nešto novo nauči,čuje dobar savjet itd...

 :Heart:

----------


## nahla

dobro nam došla anabeg. mi brojimo još 2 miseca do povratka. onda će sve bit divno i krasno. mm je ovo tek 2. ugovor, tako da je opet 6 mjeseci, al nadamo se boljim ugovorima kad položi časnički.
inače mi nemamo ni skype s njim, samo onaj osnovni mail

----------


## anabeg

> dobro nam došla anabeg. mi brojimo još 2 miseca do povratka. onda će sve bit divno i krasno. mm je ovo tek 2. ugovor, tako da je opet 6 mjeseci, al nadamo se boljim ugovorima kad položi časnički.
> inače mi nemamo ni skype s njim, samo onaj osnovni mail


a hvala bogu, na njegovoj firmi eto prije 2-3godine uveli internet po cilon brodu,to jest imaju ga i po kabinama..i mi smo prije tako imali samo taj osnovni mail i brodski telefon(koji je košta ko suho zlato)...moj je 4/3ugovor,ali sad se nešto suška da bi ga mogli i unaprijediti pa ako se to dogodi onda bi mu ugovor bio 3/3.. :Very Happy: ...uff to puno znači,na brodu bi bio misec dana manje,a doma jednako ko prije..a taj zadnji misec na brodu mi je gori nego ova prva 3skupa..najgore je to isčekivanje,pa oće li mu što javiti za smjenu ili ne,pa ako je ugovor na isteku,a oni negdi na srid oceana pa se to oduži..a ono ja iman osjećaj da se nekako programiran na ta 4miseca i sve priko je previše...

----------


## EKNI

Pozdrav svima  :Smile: 
ja nisam zena, ali dečko mi je pomorac i evo citam vase postove i odmah mi je lakse kad vidim da nisam jedina u takvoj situaciji.. moj je sada na kadeturi pa nismo predugo razdvojeni ali brzo ce i on ploviti van na ugovor 6 mjeseci doma, 6 na brodu.. sama pomisao na to me baca u depresiju, tesko mi je mjesec dana bez njega a kamoli 6  :Sad:

----------


## Beti3

Ekni, ima i kraćih ugovora. 28 dana na platformama, 6 tjedana na dredgerima, 2 mjeseca na kemikalcima, 3 na plinašima i tako. Vidim da si u Splitu, ako želi može u Globtiku pitati. Makar, dok nema iskustva...teško je nešto dobro naći. Ali, sreće se uvijek može imati.
No, 6 mjeseci doma u komadu ne može. Takvih ugovora nema, to si može samo napraviti sam. Ako ne ode na brod.  :Smile: 

Teško je čekati, ali toliko je slađe opet biti skupa.

----------


## Daisy@

> Teško je čekati, ali toliko je slađe opet biti skupa.


e ovo je razlog što se nekako da trpjeti ovaj način života....  :Zaljubljen:  (uz financije ofkors)

opet biti skupa..... :Heart:  ...evo nama još par dana pa 3 mj. ostaje još 1.... znači "mačji" mjesec je naš!  :Grin: 

bilo mu je dosta već nakon mjesec i po...ludi.... kaže nikako mu dani proć..posla ko u priči, rezervnih dijelova ništa ne šalju...svi samo spominju budžet,a njemu puna kapa takvog posla...
a eto...još malo pa smo opet skupa...

Božić je bio u Europi, N.G. proveo na Atlantiku...za 6 dana su u Panami....  :Klap: 

imamo osnovni mail,i njegov mob...prošli mjesec račun... :Rolling Eyes:  boli glava.... slabo mi došlo..a kad smo pričali, prošlo vrijeme začas..ehhh...

----------


## nahla

ekni, proć će i to...mora to odradit i to bilo gdje, i može bit sretan ako se uspije ukrcat...zaboravi kratke ugovore dok kadeturu ne riješi...to se mora obavit tako i gotovo
e i zaboravi ovo 6-6, to ti ne postoji,a nećete moć ni financijski izdržat

----------


## anabeg

moj dolazi za 10-15dana...ovi zadnji dani mi tako sporo idu..to iščekivanje..ajmeee...
moj ide preko Globtika evo već 4godine skoro..prije toga je išao preko Azalee tu u Zadru.

Ekni mislim da neće to biti baš tako,6/6...nisam sigurna,ali mislim da su na rjetko kojoj firmi još ugovori 6 miseci..a i kako beti kaže 6 miseci u komadu doma mislin da isto neće moći,osim ako odbije brod i tako,a to mu nije u interesu jer mora paziti da svaku godinu ima 183dana navigacije ako ne želi plaćati porez,ali virujen da to tvoj dragi sve zna..

moj dida je 40godina bio pomorac i ja sam uvik govorila da se nikad za pomorca neću udati...hahahaha...
teško je ovako živiti,dođe doma ali stalno ti je negdje u glavi i to da opet mora otići...s vrimenon postane lakše,u stvari ne znam kako bi to opisala,neznam dal je lakše,ali drugačije gledaš na to..makar je meni tako...ne navikneš se nikada valjda,ali jednostavno si staviš u glavu da je to tako...

----------


## nahla

heheh i ja sam uvik govorila nikad za pomorca...al iskreno, sad sam presretna da je otiša, jer kakva je situacija u dtžavi, ko zna šta bi bilo s nama..tužno, al tako je

----------


## anabeg

e i strašno me živcira taj porez..znači,strani poslodavac mu daje plaću,koju mi uredno trošimo u Lipoj našoj i onda ti još žele i porez izvući ako nemaš 6miseci navigacije u jednoj godini...nas srićom još ni jednom nije opalilo po đepu...

----------


## nahla

a nemoj da počnem o porezima... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anabeg

što,vama se desilo da niste imali 6miseci? uff virujen da čovik popi... kad shvati da mora platiti tolike novce...

----------


## nahla

nije nije...još hehheeh
ali moj je tek krenija prije godinu i po

----------


## anabeg

aha...kad sam vidila koliko si ljuta,mislila sam da ste morali platit :Smile:

----------


## nahla

hahahha ma mislim općenito na poreze hahahah...koštalo me živaca

----------


## isto skulirana

bog cure,evo prošli i blagdani,što mi je drago,jer posebno mi muž tada nedostaje,svi su nekako skupa,obiteljski đir i to.i ja sada brojim zadnji mjesec,koji je uvijek predug,a ovaj put će biti 3mj,a inače je 2/2,pa se i to osjeti,a prošli smo i mi ono po 6-7mj i godinama tako.eto nek prođe i ovaj prvi mjesec i moj blesonja :Shy kiss: dolazi!!!s njim nikad nije dosadno 
jedva čekamo,malena već mašta kako će trčati tati u zagrljaj :Heart:

----------


## nahla

mi isto brojimo još misec...pa se nadamo boljim ugovorima

----------


## anabeg

moj je triba doći sad za 4-5dana,ali ništa još neznamo..sutra su u brazilu,možda koji dan na sidru,ali još ništa konkretno nezna..ovaj drugi koji ide doma,je dobija potvrdu da ga dolazi minjati taj i taj,a on ništa još :cupakosu: 
ajme i moja već danima pita:mama,oće tata doći sutra kad se probudimo..već par dana crta avion i tatu ispred aviona i nju kako mu trči u zagrljaj..nastojim to pred njom ne spominjati dok ne bude sigurno da će doći,jer se ona onda uzbudi i očekuje ga svaki čas..ali valjda osjeti da se nešto kuha oko toga da bi tata triba doći...

----------


## Dragana_

kad sam videla forum, morala sam da se registrujem. ja sam devojka pomorca. To je hleb sa sedam kora, kako oni to kazu, ali ni jedan ne namerava da odustane. tesko je odrzati vezu, ali nije nemoguce  :Smile: . Moj je na Zodiacu(UK), koji salje brodove na charter drugim kompanijama. Veliki pozdrav iz Beograda

----------


## pomorac_zena

aaa nisam zena al sam cura pomorcu..plovi vec 4 godine al je ovo prvi put da ide otkad sam i ja tu  :Wink:  cekamo da ga zovu a mene vec depresija dereee  :Sad:

----------


## karla-023

moj decko je pomorac,trenutno je 1 i pol mj na brodu.srecom na relaciji hrv-italija je pa se cujemo svaki drugi dan.no ima namjeru otic na stranca,kamo su ugovori 2-2,sto je u neku ruku ok,al opet nije...fali mi neopisivo i nemogu se nikako naviknut da ga nemam kraj sebe. vijerujem mu ali opet imam neki svoj unutarnji strah,ili nemir...iako ga nema i nece ga bit po 2mj,nizasto ga nebih mijenjala,on je nesto najbolje i najljepse sto mi se u zivotu dogodilo.nemamo dijecu jos,ja se nadam da cemo potkraj godine pocet radit i na tim mali cudima(za koja ja vec imam imena)...sve sto od njega trazim kad je u italiji je to da mi posalje poruku da je sve uredu,jedino to...sve sto zelim je da mi je on dobro i da mi se ziv i zdrav vrati kuci i u moj zagrljaj...ali mislim da malo u nekim stvarima pretjerujem,mozda jer sam previse zaljubljena i previse se brinem...neznam di grijesim...  :Zaljubljen:  volim ga svim svojim srcem i ne zelim ga izgubit ali tako me strah da cu ostat bez njega radi neke sitnice...

----------


## karla-023

ja sam cura od pomorca.mog pomorca nema doma 1 i pol mj trentuno,a kako stvari stoje nece ga biti jos toliko...no nije to najveci problem,problem je sto i ja plovim. tako da sad ce se dogodit to da kad ja odem na brod kroz nekih 20 dana,on se vraca sredinom 6mj i onda se necemo vidjet negdije do 8-9mj...mislim hocemo ali ne svaki dan...ja mislim jos ovo ljeto plovit i prestajem s tim poslom,jer ako zelim s njime osnovat obitelj a to zelim vise od iceg na ovom svijetu kao pomorac nemogu.mi smo skupa evo 7mj i to je najbolja veza do sad.nikog nisam ovoliko voljela,niti bila ovoliko zaljubljena.koliko god mu ja vijerujem toliko me strah da npr ako izade s deckim van ipopije se malo,ne napravi glupost(prevara),samo na te gluposti ja utijecat nemogu.istina napravio je toliko stvari za mene koje nikad nitko nije napravio.rekao mi toliko lijepih stvari koje me toliko vesele...stvarno dokazuje da me voli i da mu je stalo do mene.no strah je vrag,borim se s time od pocetka veze i koliko god sama sebi govorila da sam uspijela prebrodit taj strah on iskoci...znam reci cete da mogu i ja tako njega prevarit,istina mogu,ali zasto bi prevarila osobu koju volim vise od iceg na ovom svijetu i za koju bi dala ako treba i svoj zivot.nevidim razloga za to...i ako nekog volis to nikako nemozes napravit...a ja ga volim najvise na svijetu,i svaki dan Boga molim da se popravi stanje u ovoj drzavi pa da mozemo radit obadvoje na kopnu i da ga mogu svaki dan gledat i ljubit.  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## orcha

puuno pozdrava cure. moj mm otisao za australiju ima mj dana. vraca se tek nagodinu u prvi mj.  zadnji ugovor je otiso isto na 8 mj i ostala sama doma u 6 mj trudnoce potpuno sama u gradu koji ne poznam, nemam prijatelja a ni susjeda u zgradi, bez auta i bez icije pomoci. njegovi roditrlji nisu daleko takoda su mi bili jefino drustvo.. a ono ljeto upeklo, nigdje ne ides, trbuh do zuba. rodila sama, porod prosao lose. ne ogu opisati kako je to kad drugima muzevi dolaze u posjetu a vama nema tko. on je dosao doma kad je dijete vec imalo 4 mj. sebe krivio sta je porod prosao lose jer nije bio doma. nemogu vam opisati emocije kod susreta.sad ga je strasno brinulo da ce ga maleni zaboraviti. taman se zblizili.
 a ja luda. fali mi do bola. da ne spominjem kako ce maleni niti god dana kad ga ponovo vidi.

----------


## orcha

maleni me drzi da ne puknem po savu. ima dana kad mi dodje da nemogu zivjeti ovakav zivot. vidjeti muza samo dva mj u god dana. opet mislim kako je njemu puno teze. ipak sam sa djetetom i danu prodju brzo posebno jer maleni ima posljedica poroda i zahtjeva puuno brige , vjezbica, njege i ljubavi..  
on je propustio rodjenje, prvi zubic, prvu kasicu, prvi slinavi bezubi najljepsi osmijeh, prvi okret, prvo brbljanje.. i jos ce mnogo toga..... brine me i to kako cu malenom objasniti zasto tate nema. a mi dvoje i uz svu ljubav i razumijevanje da se ne udaljimo jedno od drugoga i postanemo poznanici..

----------


## nahla

orcha, znam da je teško al budi sritna da se ukrcao.  vidiš kakva su vremena došla, koliko ljudi radi bez plaća ili ne radi uopće....
mi se trenutno mučimo sa ukrcajem...nikako da ga negdje zovu, sad kad napokon ima časnički ispit položen

----------


## orcha

slazem se. vremena su grozna. i kod njega su u kompaniji rijesavali dio kadra.  uvijek se tjesimo kako sve to ima smisla i kako je puno gore razmisljati cime platiti racune. i nakon 8 god veze mislis da si se vec navikao na odlaske a ono svaki put tesko kao da je prvi..

----------


## orcha

jednostavno ti dodje da se izjadas nekome tko to razumije...  :Smile: ))) ispraznis dusu...i znas da nisi jedina majka, supruga, zena koja prolazi isto....

----------


## orcha

vidjet cemo za dalje. pokusava dobiti bar jedan ugovor od samo 6 mj umjesto 8mj. postoji i mogucnost da ce ga trebati na dr brodu i da ga posalju blize, galveston ili new orleans.

----------


## nahla

ček njemu su ugovori 8 mjeseci? pa koja je to kompanija....

----------


## orcha

potreban mi je savjet kako pripremiti dijete za ponovni susret. imam neku fobiju da se maleni ne uplasi kad ga vidi.zna se rasplakati kad vidi nepoznata lica. ili je to samo faza koju djeca prolaze. bit ce cca god dana star kad nam se tata vrati...

----------


## orcha

radi kao manager na cruiseru

----------


## orcha

prije je plovio na teretnim brodovima i imao povoljnije ugovore. jedino sta nikad nije bio siguran kad ce ga ukrcati i bilo je tesko planirati vrijeme doma. i financijski i emocijalno

----------


## nahla

šta se tiče klinca....imate li skype? ako da, to ti je super,. redovito nek ga vidi preko skypea, pa mu pričaj evo tata, nek razgovaraju, neće bit frke
ako ne, onda si moraš dat malo truda. ja sam često svojima pokazivala snimke naše, i slike, i puno puno pričala o tati.

----------


## anabeg

evo i mene :Smile: 

moj stiže za 10-tak dana,,,ali da napomenen da je zadnji put doma bio 20dana, od toga 10dana provea na tečaju u Splitu!Moga je odbiti da ide tako brzo, ali ponudili su mu unapređenje pa naravno nije odbija,, luda sam već!!

orcha, ja imam dvije kćeri i ni jedna se nikad prema tati nisu ponašale ka prema strancu, dapače uvik bi se ponašale ka da nikad nije ni otiša..starija pogotovo, a inače je sramežjiva,,,neka te te stvari ne brinu..možda će ga prvi dan malo u čudu promatrati ali brzo će shvatiti,,,pametne su te malene glavice da nismo ni svjesni koliko,,

e da, i nikad dragom nemoj kukati koliko ti je teško bez njega, jer vjeruj njemu je puno teže, i kad mi krenemo sa kukanjem stvaramo im još gori osjećaj,,pazi sebe i čuvaj svoje dijete, a kad dragi dođe nadoknaditi će te sve što se da nadoknaditi,,znam da ti je teško, ne mogu ti reći hoće li postati lakše s vremenom, ali čovik se nauči živiti s tim..

----------


## anabeg

> šta se tiče klinca....imate li skype? ako da, to ti je super,. redovito nek ga vidi preko skypea, pa mu pričaj evo tata, nek razgovaraju, neće bit frke
> ako ne, onda si moraš dat malo truda. ja sam često svojima pokazivala snimke naše, i slike, i puno puno pričala o tati.


X

----------


## zasad skulirana

ja sam imala problem sa skypeom ako bi signal bio los (sto je skoro uvijek) jer bi mi se N. totalno pogubila ako bi se usred razgovora zamrznula slika i prekinula veza...pocela bi tako jako i histericno plakat da sam mu rekla da vise ne zove kad je budna jer mi se cinilo da ju to samo vise traumatizira....
ako se ona s njim lijepo pozdravi i on rece da ide spavat sve je OK,ali ako se veza naprasno prekine...ajme majko....

----------


## orcha

plovi po nekim ludim otocima juzno od australije. zna se desiti i po tjedan dana da nema signala za poslati mail. mislim da je 14 sati razlike. pokusavam biti budna u sl da se uspije javiti...  :Smile: ))) 
potpis za skype... nema goreg nego kad ode veza a toliko toga si imate jos reci.. ajde umirilo me za malenoga. 
nekidan sam rekla svekrvi da pretjeruje. nije vidjela dijete tjedan dana i napravila frku da je mali nju zaboravio. bilo mi je to tako cuti i rekla sam joj da to vrijedja i mene i muza. onda je shvatila sta je rekla.

----------


## orcha

drage moje.. kako ste uspijele sve same. mislim obaveze oko kuce i malo dijete-djeca?
prije nego se mm vratio doma uhvatila me panika i reality moment. iza poroda sam se potpuno posvetila djetetu  i vjezbicama zbog njegove dijagnoze a i pokusaju dojenja. cijeli dan bi mi se svodio na stavljanje na prsi, izdajanje pranje i steriliziranje bocica, uspavljivanje, mijenjanje pelenica, vjezbice, nunanje. a po noci bi cistila, peglala. tu i tamo bi pojela nesto s nogu na brzinu, ponekad se stigla brzinski i okupati..  :Smile: ) spavanje je bilo nepoznat pojam.  :Smile: ) i onda mm treba doci doma.. uplasila sam se kad sam vidjela u ogledalu na sta licim. Gospe moja, ispijena lica sa podocnjacima od nespavanja, na kosi izrast od 3 cm, zarasle obrve i bez sminke, ne sjecam se zadnje depilacije i u staroj ispranoj ali vrlo udobnoj i prakticnoj trenirci.... totalni horror. mislila sam glavno da je dijete sredjeno, mm ionako nema doma pa mi se cinilo glupo trositi dragocijeno slobodno vrijeme. kad se sjetim da mi nije bio bad tako skoknuti 5 min do ducana u zgradi kad bi maleni spavao. i sad se sjecam sokiranog pogleda prodavacice. tko zna sta je zena pomislila...  :Smile: )

----------


## anabeg

orcha, neznam koliko ti je dijete trenutno staro, ali djeca imaju te faze kad se srame ili boje svega i svačega..a i tvoja svekrva, pa nebi da ni jedno nije odgojila pa da neznan kako to ide..ne brini puno za to, vaše dijete će prihvatiti tatu jako brzo,,

a kako smo sve stizale, a nekad nekako, nekad nikako :Smile:  sama si sa djetetom, odredi prioritete,,recimo meni je bilo važno da imam makar jedan kuhani obrok i da se uspijem otuširati,,kuhanje sam rješavala za vrijeme podnevnog spavanja, a tuširanje za vrime sljedećeg djetetovog spavanja,,nije mi padalo na pamet preko noći raditi, jer i nama treba odmor,,sve ostalo sam radila kad bi stigla,,nekad bi skuhala za dva dana, tako da bi sutradan mogla rješiti veš ili nešto drugo što sam smatrala hitnim,,samo polako :Smile:

----------


## nahla

kako, ne znam ni sama.a nije da mi je baš preteško. mislila sam da ću se pogubit kad mali krene u školu, al bilo je ok. mislim ja ne radim, tako da mi je dosta lako. da radim, ne znam baš kako bi se uspila izorganizirat onda bi mi mama više uskakala

----------


## anabeg

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :: :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

moj dragi u srijedu dolazi kući!!!!!!

----------


## shakespeare

Moj muž i ja radili smo skupa dvije godine na brodu....Ostala sam u drugom stanju i morala sam prekinuti karijeru...Radi financijske situacije suprug se morao vratiti na brod...Doći će na dva tjedna nakon poroda i onda se vraća završiti ugovor koji traje 6-7 mjeseci...Neutješna sam...nikad se nismo razdvajali, zato smo i odlučili zajedno raditi na brodu...Jako se veselim našoj bebici ali sam istovremeno slomljena... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## miaaim

Pozdrav! Nova sam ovdje i zena pomorca! M/M ima ugovore 42/42 dana. Znam da je kratko za razliku od nekih ovdje ali svaki put mi je tako tesko kad odlazi! Imamo curicu (2godine)! Cujemo se svaki dan na skype,ima internet na brodu ali nije bas brz pa je uzeo karticu i stick pa nam je veza super! Jos malo pa dolazi  :Smile:

----------


## shakespeare

MM i ja smo razgovarali kako bi bilo super da ima takav ugovor 42/42 ali vjerovatno i onda bi bilo teško...ti rastanci su grozni...Mi smo se počeli i dopisivati mailom poput nekih školaraca i to me jako veseli...

----------


## nahla

ja bih potpisla ugovor 42 dana do penzije.mi brojimo još dosta, tek je otišao prije mjesec dana

----------


## anabeg

moj dragi mužić maloprije otiša..ufff.. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nahla

:Love:

----------


## zasad skulirana

moj otisao prije 3dn, on je na 42/42 i ipak je razlika...malena ga ne zaboravi,jos se i Skype-om tu i tamo vide....

----------


## anabeg

moj je na 3/3..cujemo se i mi skype-om redovno, prošli brod ih je nešto internet zafrkava pa i nismo tako često, sad su to valjda sredili...starija ga ne zaboravi, ali rjetko kad želi razgovarati s njim, valjda tako pokazuje ljutnju jer je otiša..ali inače i jedna i druga se ponašaju kao da je svaki dan bio s nama onog trenutka kad se vrati kući..ne drže distancu..samo su u čudu prvih par sati, ne mogu vjerovati kao da je stvarno tu..sad kad je u sedmom mjesecu došao doma, govori mlađa kćer: evo tata doša, nije više u kompjuteru..

----------


## nahla

moj ni neta , ni skypa, jedino telefon jednom tjedno, ugovor 4 mjeseca

----------


## cvita3

Zanima me kakva vam je situacija sa svekrom  i svekrvom kada nema muza-kada je na brodu,jeli vam se namecu,kakva je komunikacija medju vam

----------


## neve86

cure ja sam nova...vidim da niste odavno pisale, ali voljela bih da ponovno aktiviramo ovu temu, da mi bude lakše jer mm prvi put odlazi na 6 mjeseci  :Sad:

----------


## nahla

:Love:

----------

